# [Q] Star S5 MTK6589 Root



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## ninonirvana (Apr 4, 2013)

henkpeters said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
> Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Click to collapse





Hello, I have accessed the recovery as follows, nexus4toolkit in this reboot options menu No. 21 No. 4 after reboot recovery and already


----------



## ninonirvana (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, you can put a link of recovery and how to root?  thanks

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2215393 you can use this tool to restar in to recovery


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't seem to find the tutorial I used yesterday (it was today, actually, 2.30am) but I read back the original scatter-file and rom with mtk droid root & tools, afterwards I used spflashtool SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119 to read back the original rom (cache-HEX as endpoint) and used mtk droid root & tools again to create my new boot.img and recovery.img. Lastly, i followed this <<USE SUPERSU INSTEAD OF SUPERUSER>> tutorial, flashing only my newly created recovery.img and boot.img, after using your nexus toolkit to get into cwm. I backed up my rom now AND rooted, so all is well 

NOTE: as stated above, using superuser doesn't work on android 4.2 and up, you should flash superSU instead!


----------



## Whyzor (Apr 4, 2013)

I know this phone is new and I may get it in the future, once the rooting process is is figured out for MT6589, it may be useful for other phones with the same chip. Can someone write a simple step-by-step instructions on how to root it for others so there won't be a bunch of scattered threads and questions about the same thing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ninonirvana (Apr 5, 2013)

Whyzor said:


> I know this phone is new and I may get it in the future, once the rooting process is is figured out for MT6589, it may be useful for other phones with the same chip. Can someone write a simple step-by-step instructions on how to root it for others so there won't be a bunch of scattered threads and questions about the same thing. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse




One +


----------



## cellphonemic_com (Apr 5, 2013)

It is no one key root tool for android 4.1 or android 4.2. I think the best way for root the phone is flashing the phone with rooted ROM if it exists


----------



## guapon (Apr 6, 2013)

henkpeters said:


> I can't seem to find the tutorial I used yesterday (it was today, actually, 2.30am) but I read back the original scatter-file and rom with mtk droid root & tools, afterwards I used spflashtool SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119 to read back the original rom (cache-HEX as endpoint) and used mtk droid root & tools again to create my new boot.img and recovery.img. Lastly, i followed this <<USE SUPERSU INSTEAD OF SUPERUSER>> tutorial, flashing only my newly created recovery.img and boot.img, after using your nexus toolkit to get into cwm. I backed up my rom now AND rooted, so all is well
> 
> NOTE: as stated above, using superuser doesn't work on android 4.2 and up, you should flash superSU instead!

Click to collapse



pls write instructions step by step.and is it possible to give us scatter file and recovery.img?


----------



## ninonirvana (Apr 6, 2013)

guapon said:


> pls write instructions step by step.and is it possible to give us scatter file and recovery.img?

Click to collapse



:good::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::good:


----------



## misokralj (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi..
can someone who already own Star S5 tell some info about camera, and can this phone record 1080p video?


----------



## guapon (Apr 10, 2013)

misokralj said:


> Hi..
> can someone who already own Star S5 tell some info about camera, and can this phone record 1080p video?

Click to collapse



no it records 720p. max


----------



## guapon (Apr 10, 2013)

ı manage to root S5...ı found correct recovery with scatter file link below.But its china language but not ımportant ıt works..

first intall super su and copy to sd card after flash recovery.img with flash tool
to flash the the supersu to the phone you must enter the recovery (that you flashed with flash tool...) but power and volume + is not working so we can enter the recovery with a program like nexus 4 toolkit or Android Toolkit

http://download.chainfire.eu/315/SuperSU...-v1.25.zip
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PzQiYFxi/CWM_Recovery.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/m33fLNgf/MTK6...30401.html


----------



## yulypis (Apr 10, 2013)

*S5 Root - windows 8 preloader driver problem*



guapon said:


> ı manage to root S5...ı found correct recovery with scatter file link below.But its china language but not ımportant ıt works..
> 
> first intall super su and copy to sd card after flash recovery.img with flash tool
> to flash the the supersu to the phone you must enter the recovery (that you flashed with flash tool...) but power and volume + is not working so we can enter the recovery with a program like nexus 4 toolkit or Android Toolkit
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Just came back, wanted to flash the recovery - but I can't seem to the MT65xx Preloader to install (I'm on windows 8 64 bit) - is there something special I need to do to install them? (I used the ones from GizBeat Combo for the H7500+ MT6589 drivers) - it just won't install the VCOM even if I select it by myself - it says it has not signtature - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ninonirvana (Apr 10, 2013)

guapon said:


> ı manage to root S5...ı found correct recovery with scatter file link below.But its china language but not ımportant ıt works..
> 
> first intall super su and copy to sd card after flash recovery.img with flash tool
> to flash the the supersu to the phone you must enter the recovery (that you flashed with flash tool...) but power and volume + is not working so we can enter the recovery with a program like nexus 4 toolkit or Android Toolkit
> ...

Click to collapse




the recovery is in chines :victory::laugh:


----------



## yulypis (Apr 10, 2013)

ninonirvana said:


> the recovery is in chines :victory::laugh:

Click to collapse



Hi again,

I've managed (finally to trick windows 8 into installing the vcom...) to flash the chiniese green recovery - but I have no idea how to navigate and what option to choose - since I saw SD I went to that one and clicked with the power button - writes something in chinese in white and does nothing? Am I doing something wrong in here? Is there a special way to navigate that recovery?
Shoud I have placed the supersu zip in a specific folder? rename it perhaps to update.zip or something like that?

Thank you again for all your help


----------



## Whyzor (Apr 10, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I've managed (finally to trick windows 8 into installing the vcom...) to flash the chiniese green recovery - but I have no idea how to navigate and what option to choose - since I saw SD I went to that one and clicked with the power button - writes something in chinese in white and does nothing? Am I doing something wrong in here? Is there a special way to navigate that recovery?
> Shoud I have placed the supersu zip in a specific folder? rename it perhaps to update.zip or something like that?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you post a screenshot of the recovery menus, then we could get someone who understands Chinese to do a line-by-line translation. Or maybe even Google Translate


----------



## yulypis (Apr 10, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I've managed (finally to trick windows 8 into installing the vcom...) to flash the chiniese green recovery - but I have no idea how to navigate and what option to choose - since I saw SD I went to that one and clicked with the power button - writes something in chinese in white and does nothing? Am I doing something wrong in here? Is there a special way to navigate that recovery?
> Shoud I have placed the supersu zip in a specific folder? rename it perhaps to update.zip or something like that?
> ...

Click to collapse



It works - thank you all that helped and got us here 

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




Whyzor said:


> If you post a screenshot of the recovery menus, then we could get someone who understands Chinese to do a line-by-line translation. Or maybe even Google Translate

Click to collapse



Thank you, but I already managed to flash the supersu - thank you anyway.
After rooting the device I pushed the NetworkLocation.apk into system/app - but to no avail - I still can't get any google location.
Does anybody know what can be done?


----------



## Myrothas (Apr 11, 2013)

Would someone PLEASE be so kind to put up a 100% secure tutorial?
I really dont want to get an expensive brick to throw out of the window...
Maybe with video, or much screenshots... That would be great!


----------



## misokralj (Apr 11, 2013)

Myrothas said:


> Would someone PLEASE be so kind to put up a 100% secure tutorial?
> I really dont want to get an expensive brick to throw out of the window...
> Maybe with video, or much screenshots... That would be great!

Click to collapse



+1
I just ordered one, so if someone can write tut for root..
Thanks..


----------



## IzeCold (Apr 12, 2013)

I would like also a guide, maybe even with a non Chinese (english) recovery and rom.. 

I just got the the phone - and its sweet   And I must admit I did like the price also


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## Citibroker (Apr 12, 2013)

*1 by 1 Tutorial*

Hi everyone

I am trying to root the device for hours now without success; can someone please post a 1:1 tutorial with the steps and the software that was used?
I want to fix the GPS issue on the device...

Many thanks

Marcus


----------



## guapon (Apr 13, 2013)

Citibroker said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am trying to root the device for hours now without success; can someone please post a 1:1 tutorial with the steps and the software that was used?
> I want to fix the GPS issue on the device...
> ...

Click to collapse




ı will write tutorials as ı can..sorry for my english...First you must download all needed drivers to your pc....İf not pc dont see the phone..(ı dont have drivers sorry)

download the all programs below.....


A- http://www.4shared.com/rar/PzQiYFxi/CWM_Recovery.html  (unzip that)
B- http://www.4shared.com/rar/m33fLNgf/MTK6...30401.html
C- http://download.chainfire.eu/315/SuperSU...-v1.25.zip    copy that file to your sd card...
d-  http://scdgl.tipido.net/beta/setup.exe  (that is android toolkit)



1.open the sp.flash tool and click the the scatter-loading button
2. select the MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt file from CWM recovery that we downloaded 
3.Press download button.İt will open a warnıng window say yes..
4.After that close your phone connect your to pc without battery....Wait 4 second and put your battery to your phone...After that the recovery will be flashed to your phone...
5.open your phone connect to pc.open the android toolkit 
6.in android toolkit press start menu and start into recovery..
that will open chinies language recovery.now we will flash root file(supersu)

7ın recovery dont use power button use touchable white button under the screen.follow (**** are Chinese characters )
***SD****ZİP*****enter 
****SD2****ZİP****enter
after that you will see the files in sd card and select supersu file and enter and ıt will flash it thats all..


----------



## IzeCold (Apr 14, 2013)

*Some xtra info*



guapon said:


> ı will write tutorials as ı can..sorry for my english...First you must download all needed drivers to your pc....İf not pc dont see the phone..(ı dont have drivers sorry)
> 
> download the all programs below.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.
Thank you for the tut.
I will just give some xtra info:
#5 - boot phone as normal connect to computer with USB-debugging ON. then start Android Toolkit

#6 If toolkit do not see the phone try choosing one of the other settings: USB-Storage, MTP (Media Device) or PTP (Camera). With my phone I made it with MTP.

#7 Look very carefully as it is very small letters


----------



## duykan (Apr 15, 2013)

guapon said:


> 6.in android toolkit press start menu and start into recovery..

Click to collapse



ANDROİD TOOLKİT says:
The aplication isn't activated. Please activate Android toolkit!

How can I activate?


----------



## josehku (Apr 15, 2013)

duykan said:


> ANDROİD TOOLKİT says:
> The aplication isn't activated. Please activate Android toolkit!
> 
> How can I activate?

Click to collapse



I encountered the same problem


----------



## guapon (Apr 15, 2013)

my total phone storage looks 1.29 gb...why??? how can ı fix it?


----------



## IzeCold (Apr 15, 2013)

duykan said:


> ANDROİD TOOLKİT says:
> The aplication isn't activated. Please activate Android toolkit!
> 
> How can I activate?

Click to collapse



follow the guide at this link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2215393

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




Citibroker said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am trying to root the device for hours now without success; can someone please post a 1:1 tutorial with the steps and the software that was used?
> I want to fix the GPS issue on the device...
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to get a fix for the GPS. I cant make it work. It doesnt catch any signal.


----------



## guapon (Apr 15, 2013)

IzeCold said:


> follow the guide at this link
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2215393
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



first open gps download epo files and activate agps...

be ın outside

*#*#3646633#*#*   enter the engeneer mode
in location open the ygps click information  selct cool after 30-40 second will found setıllates


----------



## josehku (Apr 15, 2013)

guapon said:


> first open gps download epo files and activate agps...
> 
> be ın outside
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mean:
1. Switch on the GPS
2. Download EPO files
3. Activate AGPS

Could you please elaborate how to do steps 2 & 3? Thank you.


----------



## IzeCold (Apr 15, 2013)

josehku said:


> Do you mean:
> 1. Switch on the GPS
> 2. Download EPO files
> 3. Activate AGPS
> ...

Click to collapse



Go into Settings - Location access - Location Sources.
Enable GPS EPO assistance
Enter EPO Settings - activate "auto download" and press download
Activate A-GPS.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 15, 2013)

*Star S5 Custon Rom*

Hello Everybody,

Anyone knows of a custom rom - or a better firmware for our Star S5 ?


----------



## josehku (Apr 16, 2013)

IzeCold said:


> Go into Settings - Location access - Location Sources.
> Enable GPS EPO assistance
> Enter EPO Settings - activate "auto download" and press download
> Activate A-GPS.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the clear instructions.

However, this doesn't solve my problem with Google Map. In fact, the GPS could locate my position in Baidu Map, just not Google Map. Read from another forum that installing gapps could solve this issue, but we need to have root access first.

I am still struggling with activating the android toolkit. I received the code from the author, but error message pop up when I tried to activate.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 16, 2013)

josehku said:


> Thank you for the clear instructions.
> 
> However, this doesn't solve my problem with Google Map. In fact, the GPS could locate my position in Baidu Map, just not Google Map. Read from another forum that installing gapps could solve this issue, but we need to have root access first.
> 
> I am still struggling with activating the android toolkit. I received the code from the author, but error message pop up when I tried to activate.

Click to collapse



Hi, 
You don't need to activate it, just go to start menu and it'll work without activation.
Just follow the instruction written here to flash the recovery, than after it's flashed, use the tool to enter recovery and flash supersu and gapps and you will be able to get network location - at least that's what I did and it worked...


----------



## guapon (Apr 16, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Anyone knows of a custom rom - or a better firmware for our Star S5 ?

Click to collapse



http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5/


----------



## yulypis (Apr 16, 2013)

guapon said:


> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5/

Click to collapse



Thank you 
It's a good website - though I found only two roms - that are basically the official firmware - but it's still much better than nothing 
I was wondering if someone experienced there following problems:
1. low loudspeaker volume in calls
2. WIFI download speed dramatically decreases when not so close to the router - but upload stays the same ... weird...


----------



## josehku (Apr 16, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi,
> You don't need to activate it, just go to start menu and it'll work without activation.
> Just follow the instruction written here to flash the recovery, than after it's flashed, use the tool to enter recovery and flash supersu and gapps and you will be able to get network location - at least that's what I did and it worked...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.

The tool doesn't allow me to "restart into recovery" before this tool is "activated". I'm stuck in activating the tool.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 16, 2013)

josehku said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The tool doesn't allow me to "restart into recovery" before this tool is "activated". I'm stuck in activating the tool.

Click to collapse



I think I tried a different tool before and I gave up - anyway, now I use Nexus root kit v1.6.3 - and you install it, don't dowwload/update twrp recovery, go to Advanced Utilities -> Launch -> Reboot Recovery - it should do it.
I donwloaded the tool here: 
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Galaxy-Nexus-Root-Toolkit-Download-213077.html


----------



## IzeCold (Apr 16, 2013)

josehku said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The tool doesn't allow me to "restart into recovery" before this tool is "activated". I'm stuck in activating the tool.

Click to collapse



I had the same error when trying.
Write a PM to the author  
I did and got new activations for the software.


----------



## duykan (Apr 16, 2013)

*usb*



IzeCold said:


> I had the same error when trying.
> Write a PM to the author
> I did and got new activations for the software.

Click to collapse



I'm starting to think I live usb debugging the problem. does not see the device. Is there a place opened and closed in the advanced options?


----------



## Myrothas (Apr 16, 2013)

so... still some questions...

HOW to Make a Recovery
HOW to Recover if something fails?
I only read that someone did it
but noone does really explain it.
Maybe someone adds me on Skype?
Skypename is same Username.


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## schlaubi666 (Apr 17, 2013)

*flsh is not working*



guapon said:


> 1.open the sp.flash tool and click the the scatter-loading button
> 2. select the MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt file from CWM recovery that we downloaded
> 3.Press download button.İt will open a warnıng window say yes..
> 4.After that close your phone connect your to pc without battery....Wait 4 second and put your battery to your phone...After that the recovery will be flashed to your phone...

Click to collapse



1-3 works
4: i tryed, shuting down the phone, connect it to the pc( win 7) without battery in the phone, wait 4 sec, put the battery back in the phone, win 7 made some sounds( like connecting some usb device), mtkxxxx prelauncher was visible some seconds in the "Computer" , nothing more 


plz. help.


----------



## drnackers (Apr 17, 2013)

schlaubi666 said:


> 1-3 works
> 4: i tryed, shuting down the phone, connect it to the pc( win 7) without battery in the phone, wait 4 sec, put the battery back in the phone, win 7 made some sounds( like connecting some usb device), mtkxxxx prelauncher was visible some seconds in the "Computer" , nothing more
> 
> 
> plz. help.

Click to collapse



I too have the same issue, 1 - 3 ok then power off phone pulled battery out then i put in USB and 4 seconds later the battery and I too got the USB connection noise but software stays searching and nothing happens... 

Any advise would be appreciated... 

Thank you

Sent from my S5 using xda premium


----------



## duykan (Apr 17, 2013)

schlaubi666 said:


> 1-3 works
> 4: i tryed, shuting down the phone, connect it to the pc( win 7) without battery in the phone, wait 4 sec, put the battery back in the phone, win 7 made some sounds( like connecting some usb device), mtkxxxx prelauncher was visible some seconds in the "Computer" , nothing more
> 
> 
> plz. help.

Click to collapse





drnackers said:


> I too have the same issue, 1 - 3 ok then power off phone pulled battery out then i put in USB and 4 seconds later the battery and I too got the USB connection noise but software stays searching and nothing happens...
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I too have the same issue, too
I have tried it three different pc but 
I think pc can't find mt65xx preloader driver 
I download in internet and 
I tried to install manually, but 

I m very angry
please help!!!


----------



## schlaubi666 (Apr 17, 2013)

the 2nd driver workde for me, and i could do step 4 of the tutorial

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180436

the rest worde as well,  BUT:

i installed lbe privacy guard form the store. Install worked. I started the app , it asked for su priviliges, i pushed yes. now the phone restarts until LBE starts it's service. and restarts ..... ans so on. "the process com.andriod.phone was stoped"

What can i do to solve this problem ?


----------



## guapon (Apr 17, 2013)

duykan said:


> I too have the same issue, too
> I have tried it three different pc but
> I think pc can't find mt65xx preloader driver
> I download in internet and
> ...

Click to collapse




this is the driver...

http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/MTK6589-Driver.rar


you must first download the driver ....for this close your phone and connect to your pc *without batter* and select the driver files manuelly not  allow to windows download  otomaticaly...when your pc download drivers do all steps to download cwm again...

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




schlaubi666 said:


> the 2nd driver workde for me, and i could do step 4 of the tutorial
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180436
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you manage to flash cwm recovery you can download this rom....

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5/

if not you must apply the stock  rom again..

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-2/


----------



## yulypis (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> this is the driver...
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/MTK6589-Driver.rar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Just a small question, what is the difference this rom: http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5/ offers over the one we have already installed - and rooted?


----------



## duykan (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> this is the driver...
> 
> 
> you must first download the driver ....for this close your phone and connect to your pc *without batter* and select the driver files manuelly not  allow to windows download  otomaticaly...when your pc download drivers do all steps to download cwm again...

Click to collapse



I do its all...Thank you very very much..
But afterr allthis "invalid ota package missing scatter" message:crying::crying::crying:
I couldn't activate android toolkit, I m doing with Google Nexus 4 ToolKit... What can I do?


----------



## guapon (Apr 18, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi,
> Just a small question, what is the difference this rom: http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5/ offers over the one we have already installed - and rooted?

Click to collapse



this rom is rooted.... and could be flash from recovery 

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------




duykan said:


> I do its all...Thank you very very much..
> But afterr allthis "invalid ota package missing scatter" message:crying::crying::crying:
> I couldn't activate android toolkit, I m doing with Google Nexus 4 ToolKit... What can I do?

Click to collapse



downlod the cwm recovery again...With google nexus 4 toolkit for go to recovery select 21 first and 4 later and it will open in recovey..


----------



## yulypis (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> this rom is rooted....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Guapon,
So there is no other difference in firmware? Because I have already rooted the rom that came with the phone - so now they should basically be the same? (apart from the gapps and wifi mac address fix I applied on top of that)


----------



## josehku (Apr 18, 2013)

yulypis said:


> I think I tried a different tool before and I gave up - anyway, now I use Nexus root kit v1.6.3 - and you install it, don't dowwload/update twrp recovery, go to Advanced Utilities -> Launch -> Reboot Recovery - it should do it.
> I donwloaded the tool here:
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Galaxy-Nexus-Root-Toolkit-Download-213077.html

Click to collapse



Thanks. I finally gave up with Michel's Android Toolkit due to the activation problem.

I used this "Nexus Root Toolkit" instead, and it worked.

Using the Nexus Root Toolkit, I restarted my phone to recovery, and installed "SuperSU".

After that, I installed "GAPPS" which fixed the GPS issue in Google Map.

Yay!


----------



## yulypis (Apr 18, 2013)

Good to hear it works 
By the way, which gapps version did you install? (what date)?
and do you experience very slow download on wifi when no so close to the router?
and finally, do you have low incall volume when on the loudspeaker?

It's possible that all of those problems are my specific device's problems? or it's just the way this phone is?
Or perhaps, what I think is more likely, something with the firmware?


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Apr 18, 2013)

josehku said:


> Thanks. I finally gave up with Michel's Android Toolkit due to the activation problem.
> 
> I used this "Nexus Root Toolkit" instead, and it worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What device have you choose?
I'm waiting the phone,but I started learning!


----------



## duykan (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> this rom is rooted.... and could be flash from recovery
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm very clumsy? or?

NOW I TAKE THİS MESSAGE İN FLASH TOOL!!! (in attachment)


----------



## guapon (Apr 18, 2013)

duykan said:


> I'm very clumsy? or?
> 
> NOW I TAKE THİS MESSAGE İN FLASH TOOL!!! (in attachment)

Click to collapse



the scatter file you used is not for s5......used the scatter file in that cwmrcovery zıp file...

http://www.4shared.com/rar/PzQiYFxi/CWM_Recovery.html

and use this slash tool..

http://www.4shared.com/rar/m33fLNgf/MTK6...30401.html

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




yulypis said:


> Good to hear it works
> By the way, which gapps version did you install? (what date)?
> and do you experience very slow download on wifi when no so close to the router?
> and finally, do you have low incall volume when on the loudspeaker?
> ...

Click to collapse




its possible to increase volume follow the the same steps for S5 

http://www.zopomobileshop.com/zopo-...le-phone-mic-loudspeaker-and-ringtone-volume/


----------



## duykan (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> the scatter file you used is not for s5......used the scatter file in that cwmrcovery zıp file...

Click to collapse



Noo I m downloading true files ... same files...

MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc (recovery file 6.134 KB)
MTK6589_SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119

isnT it?


----------



## yulypis (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> the scatter file you used is not for s5......used the scatter file in that cwmrcovery zıp file...
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/PzQiYFxi/CWM_Recovery.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Unfortunately I've already done that  and not much success with the incall volume...
it's very strange because the ringer volume and the media is high enough - just the incall loudspeaker (in fact not just on the loudspeaker - even on normal mode) is low - even though I have changed the values ... - do you know of any way to icrease it above 160 (in the engineer mode)?


----------



## guapon (Apr 18, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately I've already done that  and not much success with the incall volume...
> it's very strange because the ringer volume and the media is high enough - just the incall loudspeaker (in fact not just on the loudspeaker - even on normal mode) is low - even though I have changed the values ... - do you know of any way to icrease it above 160 (in the engineer mode)?

Click to collapse




l am using with bluetooth  so  ıts not a problem for me 

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




duykan said:


> Noo I m downloading true files ... same files...
> 
> MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc (recovery file 6.134 KB)
> MTK6589_SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119
> ...

Click to collapse




yes it is.But ı did recovery wiith that files and no problem for me...


----------



## duykan (Apr 18, 2013)

guapon said:


> yes it is.But ı did recovery wiith that files and no problem for me...

Click to collapse



5 minutes ago I download all files again and factory reset to phone and I repeat all of them but nothing...

I COULDN'T ROOT THİS MACHİNE !!!:crying::crying:

hardly keep myself out of the window in order to avoid the device :crying:


----------



## tomasz_pol (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi.
I just got my MIZ Z2 and as I know it's the same phone as Star S5. I have a problem with my wifi card. It changes MAC address whenever I switch it to off/on. First 3 bytes are the same 00:08:22 but other three are always different and it's a problem for me because I have a MAC access control on router.

Is there any fix to that issue?

Sorry for my english .

Please help because it is really bothering me.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 19, 2013)

guapon said:


> the scatter file you used is not for s5......used the scatter file in that cwmrcovery zıp file...
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/PzQiYFxi/CWM_Recovery.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





tomasz_pol said:


> Hi.
> I just got my MIZ Z2 and as I know it's the same phone as Star S5. I have a problem with my wifi card. It changes MAC address whenever I switch it to off/on. First 3 bytes are the same 00:08:22 but other three are always different and it's a problem for me because I have a MAC access control on router.
> 
> Is there any fix to that issue?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, there is a fix to make the Mac address permanent - you can find it here:
http://chinaphonearena.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=102
Just download the files - and copy them to the folder specified there (I did that and also changed permissions (rw- rw- ---) to make them same as the other files...


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## tomasz_pol (Apr 19, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, there is a fix to make the Mac address permanent - you can find it here:
> (I can't paste links yet)
> Just download the files - and copy them to the folder specified there (I did that and also changed permissions (rw- rw- ---) to make them same as the other files...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I can't download any files from the link you gave to me. When I click on it I get the info below:



> Sorry, but your usergroup is banned from viewing this thread. To become a member, please see the 'Site News and Suggestions' Forum.

Click to collapse



I registered on that forum but I still can't see the thread. As I undaerstand I have to be active member to read it. It is a problem to me at this time because I am a newbie on Android Phones and I am leranig it now.

If you can please download those files and share them here with some instruction what should I do with them, I will be very thankfull


----------



## yulypis (Apr 19, 2013)

tomasz_pol said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I can't download any files from the link you gave to me. When I click on it I get the info below:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Basically you need to talk to the forum manager - he can fix the access for you to the forum and see the whole explanations - but basically you need your phone to be rooted and download the files from here:
http://ge.tt/8GodLxb/v/0 
and then with a root browser (such as es file explorer) with root browsing privileges - you need to go to \data\nvram\APCFG\APRDEBed and
rename the file WIFI to WIFI.bak and  WIFI_CUSTOM to WIFI_CUSTOM.bak then copy files you downloaded to the same folder :   \data\nvram\APCFG\APRDEBed and restart 

All this was taken from http://chinaphonearena.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=102


----------



## tomasz_pol (Apr 19, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically you need to talk to the forum manager - he can fix the access for you to the forum and see the whole explanations - but basically you need your phone to be rooted and download the files from here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much yulypis. This fix does exactly what I was needed .


----------



## yulypis (Apr 19, 2013)

tomasz_pol said:


> Thank you very much yulypis. This fix does exactly what I was needed .

Click to collapse



You're welcome - it's all from the guys on Chinaphonearena.com 
By the way, what ROM are you on now? and what recovery? Are you on the stock ROM with the Chinese recovery? or do you know of other recoveries that work and other ROMs?


----------



## tomasz_pol (Apr 19, 2013)

yulypis said:


> You're welcome - it's all from the guys on Chinaphonearena.com
> By the way, what ROM are you on now? and what recovery? Are you on the stock ROM with the Chinese recovery? or do you know of other recoveries that work and other ROMs?

Click to collapse



If you can tell me how can I check it i will post it here for you. 
I didn't upload any ROM to my phone. It is the one that it came to me with. It was rooted allready so I didn't have to do this by myself. There are some chinese apps that I can't uninstall. I can only deactivate them. For now it looks like everything is working well, but as I mentioned before, this is my first android phone and I don't know the system good yet.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 20, 2013)

tomasz_pol said:


> If you can tell me how can I check it i will post it here for you.
> I didn't upload any ROM to my phone. It is the one that it came to me with. It was rooted allready so I didn't have to do this by myself. There are some chinese apps that I can't uninstall. I can only deactivate them. For now it looks like everything is working well, but as I mentioned before, this is my first android phone and I don't know the system good yet.

Click to collapse



hmmm... if you got it rooted than it's different than mine - at least in that fact 
you can go to: settings-> about phone - and post the information of the model number, android version, baseband version, kernel version and build number.
also it's interesting to me if you had google network location installed - you can check that for example in google maps - and go to my location (with the gps off - only internet access no gps) and see if you can get a location - if so then you have google location installed - which mine came without.


----------



## tomasz_pol (Apr 20, 2013)

yulypis said:


> hmmm... if you got it rooted than it's different than mine - at least in that fact
> you can go to: settings-> about phone - and post the information of the model number, android version, baseband version, kernel version and build number.
> also it's interesting to me if you had google network location installed - you can check that for example in google maps - and go to my location (with the gps off - only internet access no gps) and see if you can get a location - if so then you have google location installed - which mine came without.

Click to collapse



Model Number: Z2
Android Version: 4.2.1
Baseband Version: MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6.P2,2013/02/27 22:59
Kernel Version: 3.4.5 [email protected] #1 Thu Mar 14 14:47:42 CST 2013
Build Number: S5 20130314-144929

I think that I haven't got google network location installed. When I switch my GPS off and open google maps it says that it can't determine my location.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 20, 2013)

tomasz_pol said:


> Model Number: Z2
> Android Version: 4.2.1
> Baseband Version: MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6.P2,2013/02/27 22:59
> Kernel Version: 3.4.5 [email protected] #1 Thu Mar 14 14:47:42 CST 2013
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the same as mine except for the model name which mine is S5 - as in the the screenshot attached.
So I guess the only differences are the model name and the fact that yours came rooted already.
Do you have a custom recovery installed? is it Chinese one (m44) ? I can only get into recovery using mobile uncle -> boot into recovery, for example...


----------



## yulypis (Apr 20, 2013)

*Star S5 CWM English*

Hello People,

I have built this recovery with mtkdroidtools - and flashed it on my Star S5 - and it works 
Just unrar the folder - and flash it with flash tools (scatter file is inside - flash ONLY recovery).

Flash this at your own risk - on my device it works - I can't be sure it works on any other - but I sure would love to hear if it does 
http://ge.tt/9bI2wae/v/0?c


----------



## Tt0b1 (Apr 20, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have built this recovery with mtkdroidtools - and flashed it on my Star S5 - and it works
> Just unrar the folder - and flash it with flash tools (scatter file is inside - flash ONLY recovery).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi yulipis,

working wonderful, thank you very much!


----------



## IzeCold (Apr 20, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have built this recovery with mtkdroidtools - and flashed it on my Star S5 - and it works
> Just unrar the folder - and flash it with flash tools (scatter file is inside - flash ONLY recovery).
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESOME !! 
It worked on my S5 as well :victory:

now we "just" need a non chinese rom...


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Apr 20, 2013)

IzeCold said:


> AWESOME !!
> It worked on my S5 as well :victory:
> 
> now we "just" need a non chinese rom...

Click to collapse



Is this recovery in English?
Thanks in advance


----------



## yulypis (Apr 20, 2013)

IzeCold said:


> AWESOME !!
> It worked on my S5 as well :victory:
> 
> now we "just" need a non chinese rom...

Click to collapse



Yes, we need a better firmware - that's for sure 
I'm starting to learn how to port a clean rom - I hope I can do it - so we would at least have a clean full 4.2.1 ROM - I'll update if there is any progress...



Pi3rluigi said:


> Is this recovery in English?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Yes, This recovery is CWM in English.


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Apr 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how to enter fastboot mode,cause I would like to flash recovery using adb.
I'm a mac user,flashed previous android phones recovery this way,but I wasn't  able with a Zopo950 (that it's a MTK based phone as this one) to enter fastboot.


----------



## Jhon117 (Apr 20, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have built this recovery with mtkdroidtools - and flashed it on my Star S5 - and it works
> Just unrar the folder - and flash it with flash tools (scatter file is inside - flash ONLY recovery).
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you very much.

good job.


----------



## Paha59 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all.
The Roms of Zopo zp 810 are very adaptive to this phone. *feropont* from 4pda forum easily ported firmware from this phone. I can not insert a link.


----------



## josehku (Apr 23, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Good to hear it works
> By the way, which gapps version did you install? (what date)?
> and do you experience very slow download on wifi when no so close to the router?
> and finally, do you have low incall volume when on the loudspeaker?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for my late reply.

I used the gapps downloaded from the following link. The file name suggests that it's for Jelly Bean and dated 12 Dec 2012.
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip

I experienced connection lost to wifi sometimes, but I'm not sure if it's related to the distance to the wifi router. Whenever I had connection problem, I would just turn off the wifi on the phone, and turn it on again.

I didn't use the speaker phone, so I'm not sure about its volume. Maybe you try to change the volume settings after pressing *#*#3646633#*#* on your phone?

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




Pi3rluigi said:


> What device have you choose?
> I'm waiting the phone,but I started learning!

Click to collapse



You mean, which device I chose in the Nexus Root Toolkit?

I think it doesn't matter which device you choose, as we just need this tool to restart our phone to recovery.


----------



## yulypis (Apr 23, 2013)

josehku said:


> Sorry for my late reply.
> 
> I used the gapps downloaded from the following link. The file name suggests that it's for Jelly Bean and dated 12 Dec 2012.
> http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer.
I have flashed the same gapps a while ago - and did try to manage the engineer mode settings, it helped a bit but it seems that it's still lower than average - at it's maximum setting - I was wondering if it's possible to change the max allowed volume (which is now 160) to a bit higher - like 200 - I know this will solve it - but I have no idea where to actually get to these settings - without the engineer mode - that is enforcing these maxim values?


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Apr 23, 2013)

josehku said:


> Sorry for my late reply.
> 
> I used the gapps downloaded from the following link. The file name suggests that it's for Jelly Bean and dated 12 Dec 2012.
> http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I mean  that

Inviato dal mio Xperia S con Tapatalk 2


----------



## josehku (Apr 23, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> I have flashed the same gapps a while ago - and did try to manage the engineer mode settings, it helped a bit but it seems that it's still lower than average - at it's maximum setting - I was wondering if it's possible to change the max allowed volume (which is now 160) to a bit higher - like 200 - I know this will solve it - but I have no idea where to actually get to these settings - without the engineer mode - that is enforcing these maxim values?

Click to collapse



Ever suspect the low volume is limited by the hardware?


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## yulypis (Apr 23, 2013)

josehku said:


> Ever suspect the low volume is limited by the hardware?

Click to collapse



I am almost sure it's not the hardware because media in general: music, videos, youtube, ringtones and etc.. play much much louder then the incall loudspeaker... so the physical speaker can do it - it's probably just some strange software limitation on the incall volume...


----------



## josehku (Apr 23, 2013)

yulypis said:


> I am almost sure it's not the hardware because media in general: music, videos, youtube, ringtones and etc.. play much much louder then the incall loudspeaker... so the physical speaker can do it - it's probably just some strange software limitation on the incall volume...

Click to collapse



Sounds logical


----------



## yulypis (Apr 23, 2013)

josehku said:


> Sounds logical

Click to collapse



I will get down to the bottom of it  
Maybe I'll flash the zopo zp810 firmware and see if there is any difference


----------



## feropont (Apr 23, 2013)

Paha59 said:


> Hi all.
> The Roms of Zopo zp 810 are very adaptive to this phone. *feropont* from 4pda forum easily ported firmware from this phone. I can not insert a link.

Click to collapse



Hi All!
Really, i to remake rom ZP810, in it there are no problems.
Ported ROM_Star5_ZP810_Stock_4.2.1 http://yadi.sk/d/-1bMXo3Z4C2d7
I  is also ported LeWa ROM, language: English, Chinese, Russian and make TWRP.
TWRP: http://rusfolder.com/36099134
LeWa ROM 4.2.1 http://rusfolder.com/36099133
Link to an original topic: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=454827
Regards
feropont


----------



## guapon (Apr 23, 2013)

*...*

new rom

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-3/


----------



## Tt0b1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wonderful! Gotta love the android community :laugh::good: But from the description that rom seems to be very dedicated to spanish users.. ("Defined AGPS for Spain and Fix location".. Does this mean it won't find me in germany?) Anyway, I'm very excited what will come next! Would love to use MIUI on the Phone! :good:


----------



## guapon (Apr 23, 2013)

Tt0b1 said:


> Wonderful! Gotta love the android community :laugh::good: But from the description that rom seems to be very dedicated to spanish users.. ("Defined AGPS for Spain and Fix location".. Does this mean it won't find me in germany?) Anyway, I'm very excited what will come next! Would love to use MIUI on the Phone! :good:

Click to collapse



 no you can use in german..


----------



## bowserm (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who helped in this thread. I successfully got my S5 rooted. the GPS picked up almost instantly. I still cannot get any reception from my network carrier though. Are there any modem files able to flash on this? I am in Canada, so I don't even know if it even works in North America.

Thanks in advance


----------



## oicirbaf (Apr 25, 2013)

feropont said:


> Hi All!
> Really, i to remake rom ZP810, in it there are no problems.
> Ported ROM_Star5_ZP810_Stock_4.2.1
> I  is also ported LeWa ROM, language: English, Chinese, Russian and make TWRP.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi buddy, is the Star S5 working on 3g with 850mhz/1900Mhz freq bands with your ROM?

I will really appreciate your answer as soon as possible. Thank you very much for you work, it's awesome!

Regards,
Fabricio.


----------



## guapon (Apr 25, 2013)

bowserm said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped in this thread. I successfully got my S5 rooted. the GPS picked up almost instantly. I still cannot get any reception from my network carrier though. Are there any modem files able to flash on this? I am in Canada, so I don't even know if it even works in North America.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



in stock rom google.android.location.apk is not installed so you must push it into system/app or you can flash this gapps and it will find your location...


----------



## Pallmalli (Apr 25, 2013)

schlaubi666 said:


> the 2nd driver workde for me, and i could do step 4 of the tutorial
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180436
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bowserm (Apr 25, 2013)

guapon said:


> in stock rom google.android.location.apk is not installed so you must push it into system/app or you can flash this gapps and it will find your location...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was not very clear. I did install GAPPS. It will find my location, but when I put in a SIM card it picks up the SIM, but will not pickup the network. I also cannot dial out.

Will these phones work in North America?


----------



## guapon (Apr 25, 2013)

bowserm said:


> Sorry, I was not very clear. I did install GAPPS. It will find my location, but when I put in a SIM card it picks up the SIM, but will not pickup the network. I also cannot dial out.
> 
> Will these phones work in North America?

Click to collapse



ı thing your operator blocked your ımei because its not registered in your country.(like my country turkey) You must change the imei with legal imei or must regıster your imei in your country.. or bands are not sopporting your country(850/900/1800/1900MHz.) ...

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------

new rom...

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-4/


----------



## -vpa (Apr 25, 2013)

I have new Star S5 now and I want it root and install gapps. I have UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.25.zip and gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip on sdcard but I couldn't boot into recovery. I couldn't activate Android Toolkit and Nexus Root Toolkit still doesn't reboot (Advanced Utilities - Launch - Reboot Recovery). I have USB debugging set to ON. Could anybody help me?


----------



## bowserm (Apr 25, 2013)

-vpa said:


> I have new Star S5 now and I want it root and install gapps. I have UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.25.zip and gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip on sdcard but I couldn't boot into recovery. I couldn't activate Android Toolkit and Nexus Root Toolkit still doesn't reboot (Advanced Utilities - Launch - Reboot Recovery). I have USB debugging set to ON. Could anybody help me?

Click to collapse



You need to change the USB for either MTP or PTP. that fixed my issue

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




guapon said:


> ı thing your operator blocked your ımei because its not registered in your country.(like my country turkey) You must change the imei with legal imei or must regıster your imei in your country.. or bands are not sopporting your country(850/900/1800/1900MHz.) ...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I change the IMEI? is that something we can do from the Engineer mode? (*#*#3646633#*#*)


----------



## -vpa (Apr 25, 2013)

Still no change.


----------



## guapon (Apr 25, 2013)

bowserm said:


> You need to change the USB for either MTP or PTP. that fixed my issue
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can change..in engeneer mode goto CDS Information and select Radio Information

select  Phone 1 and write AT+EGMR=1,7,"NEW İMEİ"  end push SEND AT COMMAND  button...go back
select  Phone 2 and write AT+EGMR=1,10,"NEW İMEİ"  end push SEND AT COMMAND  button

and restart to check imei *#06#

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




-vpa said:


> Still no change.

Click to collapse



To enter recovery press Home + Power + Volume + (requires that the USB cable is connected) log leave 3 times before entering recovery.or flash this rom follow the steps in page..

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-3/


----------



## -vpa (Apr 25, 2013)

guapon said:


> To enter recovery press Home + Power + Volume + (requires that the USB cable is connected) log leave 3 times before entering recovery.or flash this rom follow the steps in page..

Click to collapse



Excuse me, I don't understand this combination. Which Volume key must be pressed? Up or down?
There is needed attached USB cable between phone and computer?
What does it mean - log leave 3 times before entering recovery?
Thanks.


----------



## -vpa (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been trying Nexus Root Toolkit on another computer and now I have suucess reboot into recovery in MTP mode. I apply update from sd card for UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.25.zip ... such 10 rows of log and complete. Reboot and no root yet.


----------



## Citibroker (Apr 25, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Dear all

I would like to thank you for all the helpful contributions and tutorials. I was able to root the device and fix the GPS issue. I used the following tools from this thread:

1. SP Flash Tool
2. yuly recovery image
3. Nexus Root Tool

I was able to flash the recovery and install gapps (fixed the GPS issue) and superSu. Ensure that USB debugging is on!

Again; many many thanks to all of you!

Kind regards

Citibroker


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## -vpa (Apr 25, 2013)

When I am trying SP Flash Tool, press Download & YES, connect phone without battery, phone is connected for such 4 seconds and after that is disconnected. No progress in SP Flash Tool. Windows 8 64 bit. I've been tried all drivers and PDAnet drivers too. No progress.

Update - Looks like solved.
Most important is - "Disable Signed Driver Enforcement" in boot options of Win8.

After this, correct driver could be assigned, bad MT65xx Preloader has been changed to right Mediatek Preloader ... and "SP Flash Tool" finds phone and flashing of recoery works. In new recovery works UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.25.zip, so I have root and it looks that works gapps too.


----------



## guapon (Apr 26, 2013)

-vpa said:


> When I am trying SP Flash Tool, press Download & YES, connect phone without battery, phone is connected for such 4 seconds and after that is disconnected. No progress in SP Flash Tool. Windows 8 64 bit. I've been tried all drivers and PDAnet drivers too. No progress.

Click to collapse



take the battery in when seconds start...


----------



## feropont (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all members XDA!
*Meet the new ROM Star S5 build 20130321-160914.*
Update kernel, build android, radio MOLY_WR8_W1248_MD_WG_MP_V7.
ROM cleared from the chinese soft and  CN input method. Multilingual.
Pre-installed Root, Root Explorer, Mobile Uncle Tools, Google Gapps.
ROM in format FlashTools, contains all the blocks. Archive contains TWRP recovery and boot.img with root shell, also in arhive present stock_boot.img & stock_recoveri, If you by accident bricked device. Userdata contains chinese user app, flash is not recommended.
*Link:* Root_DelChina_MP_mt89_v9_c05_pulid_jb2_20130321-160914_PC
Regards
feropont


----------



## bowserm (Apr 26, 2013)

feropont said:


> Hi all members XDA!
> *Meet the new ROM Star S5 build 20130321-160914.*
> Update kernel, build android, radio MOLY_WR8_W1248_MD_WG_MP_V7.
> ROM cleared from the chinese soft and  CN input method. Multilingual.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a new radio in this update? 

I wonder if this will resolve my issue with no reception.

Edit..

Unfortunately, this did not fix my cell reception issue. So my phone is still an iPod touch. Such a shame this is a really nice phone.


----------



## pmk159 (Apr 27, 2013)

bowserm said:


> There is a new radio in this update?
> 
> I wonder if this will resolve my issue with no reception.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not give up, there will be a way to fix it .......

My problem is almost the same. I can pick up 2G in the UK but 3G does not work. I am sure I saw a fix for this last week when I did not have my SIM but can not find it now.......typical !!!

Has anybody seen it ??


----------



## XXTickerXX (Apr 27, 2013)

pmk159 said:


> Do not give up, there will be a way to fix it .......
> 
> My problem is almost the same. I can pick up 2G in the UK but 3G does not work. I am sure I saw a fix for this last week when I did not have my SIM but can not find it now.......typical !!!
> 
> Has anybody seen it ??

Click to collapse



Are you sure its not the settings. I have one on the way but my previous STAR N9770 I had to change the settings manually.

for Vodafone:-

goto system settings- More... - Mobile Networks -Access Point Names -vodafone - Vodafone uk - APN - enter "pp.vodafone.co.uk" --[for payg sims]- OK

then MMSC - enter "://mms.vodafone.co .uk" - OK  (http before i cannot post links)

MMS port should be 8799, MCC should be 234 ,MNC should be 15 ,Authentication type should be "None",APN enable/disable should be ticked

for orange :-

goto -system settings - More... - Mobile networks - Access Point names - orange -orange internet - APN -enter "orangeinternet"

MCC should be 234 ,MNC should be 33, Authentication type should be "none", APN enable should be ticked

Hope this helps.


----------



## kave123 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello guys!

I have a question about in-call volume of Star S5.
I experience a very low in call volume during phone conversations.
I have tried everything. Increasing the volume via buttons on the
right side, maximum volume settings in system settings and even 
entered engineering mode and Audio, Speech enhancement..:

(I'm not allowed to post the link because I'm new in this forum- 
It's not specifically for mtk6589, but still..)

And nothing helps. I wanted to ask if you experience the same problem.
Did flashing a new kernel helped? Is this a hardware issue/limitation?

Thanks! 
Kave


----------



## htctouch2t3333 (Apr 27, 2013)

feropont said:


> Hi all members XDA!
> *Meet the new ROM Star S5 build 20130321-160914.*
> Update kernel, build android, radio MOLY_WR8_W1248_MD_WG_MP_V7.
> ROM cleared from the chinese soft and  CN input method. Multilingual.
> ...

Click to collapse



you tried this rom ? first to post it better try it. This rom is full of chinese programs.


----------



## bowserm (Apr 27, 2013)

htctouch2t3333 said:


> you tried this rom ? first to post it better try it. This rom is full of chinese programs.

Click to collapse



I installed this package last night. there was maybe 3 Chinese programs to uninstall. on first boot, you need to change language to your default language. Is that really a big deal?


----------



## htctouch2t3333 (Apr 27, 2013)

bowserm said:


> I installed this package last night. there was maybe 3 Chinese programs to uninstall. on first boot, you need to change language to your default language. Is that really a big deal?

Click to collapse



there are more than 3 app, i changed the language of course and after that changed the rom. I have a problem with the microphone, when i call someone,  can't hear me, anyone has this problem or know how to solve it ? Who can make a clean rom in english?


----------



## feropont (Apr 28, 2013)

htctouch2t3333 said:


> you tried this rom ? first to post it better try it. This rom is full of chinese programs.

Click to collapse




feropont said:


> Userdata contains chinese user app, flash is not recommended.

Click to collapse



ROM factory stock, you no one not forced to flashing userdata block, i warned you, sorry


----------



## htctouch2t3333 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry, i saw that after i've flash the rom, can you make one clean rom, very clean rom for this device ? thanks!


----------



## raytupang (Apr 28, 2013)

All, can anybody point me any user review on web for this star s5?
Really want to buy this bad boy
Thx 

Sent from my ZP900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jakub12345 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks best rom for miz z2


----------



## philipkroberts (Apr 29, 2013)

feropont said:


> Hi all members XDA!
> *Meet the new ROM Star S5 build 20130321-160914.*
> Update kernel, build android, radio MOLY_WR8_W1248_MD_WG_MP_V7.
> ROM cleared from the chinese soft and  CN input method. Multilingual.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Apr 29, 2013)

philipkroberts said:


> feropont said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all members XDA!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pmk159 (Apr 29, 2013)

To feropont:

How do I add list of APNs in jelly bean as they seem to be locked. Can add them manually but got lots to add in an xml file .........

Also, can you please post the S5 version of TWRP on a different host, the russian one has locked download to outside russia ??


----------



## philipkroberts (Apr 29, 2013)

*Star s5 mtk6589 rooting tutorial! Working*

This TUT is not by me and I take no respsoibility.
I can't share URL's on here yet so if you do happen to want the full version email me at philip.k.roberts AT gmail DOT com
The website this came from was specific for chinese brand phones, called:

chinaphonearena DOT com




Part 1 - Preparing all files for intallation.

1.1 - Disable any antivirus you might have that scans downloads for malware. The link below is safe, but for some reason it aborts connection.

1.2 - Download the rootkit from one of the links below:

1.2.1 - Mediafire Download = TINYURL DOT COM FORWARDSLASH s5rootkit
`

1.2.2 - Box Download = HERE.

1.3 - Make a folder at any location.

1.4 - Extract the files into said folder.

1.5 - Copy "UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.25.zip to the SD-card on your S5 device.

1.6 - To check if the S5 drivers is installed correctly:

1.6.1 - Start MtkDroidTools found in the folder you created.

1.6.2 - In the lower left corner of the window, there should be a white box and the text "The device isn't revealed. Connect or reconnect the cable!".

1.6.3 - Connect your phone to the computer using an USB 2.0 port.

1.6.4 - After a few seconds, the box should turn blue, and it should say "S5" besides it. The drivers are working.

1.7 - To check if the preload drivers is installed correctly:

1.7.1 - Disconnect your phone from the computer.

1.7.2 - Remove the battery from your phone.

1.7.3 - Start device manager on windows, and connect your phone as you would normally do.

1.7.4 - If you see a small update in the manager, but no driver error sign appears, the preload drivers is correctly installed.


Part 2 - Installing correct drivers, properly:
Skip if: Preload driver and S5 drivers works properly. (Check out 1.6 & 1.7 above on how to evaluate driver status)

2.1 - Disable signed driver enforcement by: 

Win7 (This method has not been tested by myself. Confirmation required.)

Alternative tutorial

2.1.1 - Downloading This tool called "EASY BCD" its free and easily found on google

2.1.2 - Use it to restart your computer in advanced boot mode.

2.1.3 - Follow instructions and disable SDE.

Win8

Alternative tutorial

2.1.1 - Go into W8 "settings" by moving your mouse to either right hand corner of the screen and click on the settings button.

2.1.2 - In the next popup, there should be a "Change PC settings" text. Click it.

2.1.3 - Go into the general tab. Scroll down to "Advanced Startup". Initiate the startup.

2.1.4 - On startup, you should see a list with the "Disable Signed Driver Enforcement". Choose this one, so it is set to "disabled", and continue boot.

2.1.5 - SDE should now be disabled.


2.2 - Installing drivers #1

Win7:

2.2.1 - Download the PDAnet driver installer. (I cant share links but just google PDANET Android drivers, it will get the installer for you.)

2.2.2 - Run the installer and install the content.

2.2.3 - On prompt, de-tick all (should be 3) checkboxes. You don't need them.

Win8:

2.2.1 - Locate the preload or S5 folder in the extracted folder according to which driver you wish to install. Make sure your phone is not connected to the PC.

2.2.2 - execute the "Install_Driver.exe"

2.2.3 - Turn your phone off, take out the battery.

2.2.4 - Connect your phone to your computer, and open Device manager.

2.2.5 - There should not be any drivers with warning signs (yellow sign).


2.3 - Manually install drivers, if above did not work (Yellow sign issue)

2.3.1 - Navigate to control panel - > Hardware and Sound - > Device Manager

2.3.2 - You should see a driver notice with a yellow warning sign next to it.

2.3.3 - Right click on it and choose "Update driver..".

2.3.4 - Manually assign drivers, usually the choice furthest down.

2.3.5 - In the window which should have appeared, navigate to the preload/Mt6590 folder and press OK.

2.3.6 - If SDE is turned off, you should see a red warning window. This is normal, just accept the message prompted.

2.3.7 - The drivers should now be successfully installed.


Part 3 - Flashing Yulypis recovery.

3.1 - Turn off your phone, remove your battery. (Do not connect your phone to the computer yet!)

3.2 - Navigate to the "SP Flash Tool" folder, and run the tool.

3.3 - On the right side of the tool, there should be a button, iconed with a folder, named "Scatter-Loading". Click this.

3.4 - Navigate to the "Yulypis Recovery" folder, and double-click on the "Mt6589_Android_scatter-emmc.txt".

3.5 - You should be back at the SP Flash Tool start-screen, and there should have appeared a list of text and hex-codes.

3.6 - The "Recovery" line, should be ticked off, and preloader should be red.

3.7 - Now, click on the button named "Download", with a blue arrow on it. Press "YES" on the NOT ALL images has been correctly loaded warning.

3.8 - Connect your phone to a USB 2.0, with removed battery. The program should now work, and if drivers is set up correctly, the 0% will turn 100% and a green circle will appear in the middle of the screen. If your phone disconnects before the flashing tool is able to recognize your device, try putting the battery back into the phone before running SP Flash tool. Additionally, if this doesn't work, reinstall the preload drivers as explained in part 2.

3.9 - Disconnect your S5 from the computer when you see the green circle, insert the battery and boot the phone. Wait for it to get to the start screen.


Part 4 - Installing SuperSU through Yulypis recovery

4.1 - Run "MtkDroidTools.exe" from the folder.

4.2 - Connect your device, and after a few seconds, information about your device should appear.

4.3 - Click on reboot, on the mtkDroidTools start-screen, and choose "..recovery".

4.4 - If recovery has been properly flashed, your device will now enter Yulypis recovery. Blue, with english text.

4.5 - Controllers: "Power = Enter, Initialize", "Volume down = Scrolling down". (Don't remember if volume up was bugged or not)

4.6 - Enter "Install zip from SDcard" - > Navigate to the earlier copied "UPDATE-SuperSU-v.1.25.zip and initialize it by pressing the power button.

4.7 - Follow the on-screen instructions, and it should be prompted to install after 1-2 more screens.

4.8 - Reboot the device by clicking on "+++++back+++++" and "Reboot now / Reboot Device".


Your device should now have SuperSU installed and thus rooted. Congratulations.


----------



## eltdesign (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks good... i hope they fixed 3G signal loss problems...i'm on the butterfly effect custom rom and big problems with 3G signal loss.. cant change to GSM only now...  any1 fixed camera flash light ? its very low light...night shots very bad..tryed several camera app no good results...also any1 have CWM flashable version of this new rom ?



feropont said:


> Hi all members XDA!
> *Meet the new ROM Star S5 build 20130321-160914.*

Click to collapse


----------



## mhmmdcn (Apr 30, 2013)

*star s5 mtk6589 3g network problem fix*

thanks to Paha Alexandrov

it works i tried


link :  ge*tt/2QOIU2f/v/0


file contains driver and instraction

(*) place (.)


""" my phone is broken again. can not connect to 3g""" ((


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## eltdesign (Apr 30, 2013)

did you try latest firmware before apply this 3g fix?  maybe they fixed in the new baseband version in new firmware?



mhmmdcn said:


> thanks to Paha Alexandrov
> 
> it works i tried
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bowserm (Apr 30, 2013)

I can confirm that the new firmware bundle did not fix my issue. I am going to try this today.

Where did this fix originally come from?

EDIT

Seems as though this fix is older than that in the firmware bundle.


----------



## Uranya (May 1, 2013)

*Simple clear memory*



guapon said:


> my total phone storage looks 1.29 gb...why??? how can ı fix it?

Click to collapse



I have tried to format internal memory via settings>storage>erase phone storage
and it gave me 4.94 GB now!

So simple I can't imagine!


----------



## guapon (May 1, 2013)

The new update of stock rom is very well...I like it...Gps connect very very fast (about 3 second)


----------



## guapon (May 1, 2013)

Uranya said:


> I have tried to format internal memory via settings>storage>erase phone storage
> and it gave me 4.94 GB now!
> 
> So simple I can't imagine!

Click to collapse



thx.it worked...


----------



## eltdesign (May 1, 2013)

3g fix includes zopo810 baseband and it seems it working quite good..(need some more time to test)  also interesting thing my in-call volume increased(with 160max set used).   whats new in new firmware? post more details..  i have a issue about using onky GSM network..i cant switch it..any clue? in engineer mode my network settings dissapeared..btw,  S5 SAR radiation level seems very high..my hands very unconfortable when using (wifi,3G ON)


----------



## misokralj (May 2, 2013)

guapon said:


> The new update of stock rom is very well...I like it...Gps connect very very fast (about 3 second)

Click to collapse



new update? where you find that update? 
and can you tell me what is your build number?

Sent from my TRZAJ


----------



## burn2k (May 2, 2013)

misokralj said:


> new update? where you find that update?
> and can you tell me what is your build number?
> 
> Sent from my TRZAJ

Click to collapse



Check out www.needrom.com, there you will find the firmware. 

Sent from my S5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## misokralj (May 3, 2013)

burn2k said:


> Check out www.needrom.com, there you will find the firmware.
> 
> Sent from my S5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok thanks.. i already have that build..

Sent from my TRZAJ


----------



## Uranya (May 3, 2013)

*Remaining issues*

Hi all,
I have flashed and rooted my S5,
but now I have realized that Airdroid, and maybe other apps, sees internal and external memory SWAPPED.

Have you some suggests about this odd?

Thank you!
---
Another issue is the incall volume (both normal mode than loudspeaker) anyone is working to overcome this?
---
Watch out that on my phone Viber tells a message about memory lack (false) when booting, just move viber to SD and you will never watch it again!
Update: and if you put it back to internal memory it works and no more annoying messages! 

Hugs of Love


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 3, 2013)

*Light notification*

Does someone know how to get a light notification?
I mean using an app or some tweaks

Solved: free on the market noled app


----------



## eltdesign (May 4, 2013)

interesting test about clones SAR levels..all clones really big high radiation that really bad for health..check it out..
youtube.com/#/watch?v=wiJrC2TKgrY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DwiJrC2TKgrY


----------



## XXTickerXX (May 4, 2013)

Hi guys, which slot do i need or 3G?
Is it the normal sim or micro sim.


----------



## guapon (May 4, 2013)

both sims work 3g..


----------



## eltdesign (May 4, 2013)

guapon said:


> both sims work 3g..

Click to collapse



it seems micro-slot sim works better for 3g because more settings in engineer mode..


----------



## XXTickerXX (May 5, 2013)

Is there any way to get haptic feedback on the soft touch buttons I can`t find a setting for it?


----------



## eltdesign (May 6, 2013)

Some news about SAR level from resellers its about 0.44. but i dont trust it..it must be more higher..


----------



## near_metal (May 7, 2013)

*star s5 butterfly*



guapon said:


> ı will write tutorials as ı can..sorry for my english...First you must download all needed drivers to your pc....İf not pc dont see the phone..(ı dont have drivers sorry)
> 
> download the all programs below.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I bought the Star S5 and it seems that in my country Colombia, its not working,i thought that this phone was quad band and operate in the 850 band.

i will like to know that if i root my phone the problem will be solved, help me please this phone is amazing but if the problem cant be solved i would have to ask for a refund.

thanks


----------



## guapon (May 7, 2013)

near_metal said:


> I bought the Star S5 and it seems that in my country Colombia, its not working,i thought that this phone was quad band and operate in the 850 band.
> 
> i will like to know that if i root my phone the problem will be solved, help me please this phone is amazing but if the problem cant be solved i would have to ask for a refund.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



maybe your operator blocked the imei of your phone( if you didnt registerated it in your country ) Maybe if you chage your imei with registerated one it will work...


----------



## vlaya (May 7, 2013)

Pi3rluigi said:


> Does someone know how to get a light notification?
> I mean using an app or some tweaks
> 
> Solved: free on the market noled app

Click to collapse



I tried this and can't get missed calls or sms notifications, it works only for Gmail. How did you get it to work? 

Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 7, 2013)

vlaya said:


> I tried this and can't get missed calls or sms notifications, it works only for Gmail. How did you get it to work?
> 
> Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you give a look to notification settings? There you can choose what the app has to monitoring! 
You can also  set how to display:dots or icon 
Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vlaya (May 7, 2013)

Of course I did, I even tried to add the Phone application and Handcent (which I use for SMS because default Messages didn't show my contacts, only numbers). 

I'm on stock firmware, only installed recovery and rooted the phone. How does it affect battery life, because the whole LCD screen has to be active to show notification dots, unlike Amoled where only the dots are active.


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 8, 2013)

vlaya said:


> Of course I did, I even tried to add the Phone application and Handcent (which I use for SMS because default Messages didn't show my contacts, only numbers).
> 
> I'm on stock firmware, only installed recovery and rooted the phone. How does it affect battery life, because the whole LCD screen has to be active to show notification dots, unlike Amoled where only the dots are active.

Click to collapse



My build number is S5 20130314-144929, I just rooted and installed CWM recovery as you,removed chinese apps; phone and sms where monitored as defoult and properly working;I set up some energy saving trick:disable it during night time,if in my pocket or turned upside down,display on only at least 10 minutes,from 100% battery it reached more than 4 hours of screen on,with the same app of my previous phone that is a sony Xpesria S with Cyanogenmod rom.Excellent battery life,


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2013)

Hello. Im interested in this phone.

I was wondering if any of you can tell me about it? How it is, the screen, the camera, the build (Feels plastic?)
Must know how the camera performs. Post a pic or two here?

Do you have phone that you can compare it to?
Lets say a Galaxy S2 (or similar) VS Star S5 MTK6589, whats the verdict?

Thanks for answers.


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 9, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Hello. Im interested in this phone.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you can tell me about it? How it is, the screen, the camera, the build (Feels plastic?)
> Must know how the camera performs. Post a pic or two here?
> ...

Click to collapse



I compared it to my Xperia S:the quality is good,nothing to say about display,the color are right,gps works properly after you set it up.
Obviously,you pretend to have the quality of Xperia top device,at half price.
If you are looking for 5" display,you can wait for Xperia A 

The two photos are taken with camera zoom, who says either camera get them at 12M;the stock camera of S5 says it is 6M


----------



## vlaya (May 9, 2013)

Are you saying that the second picture is made with Xperia? And the first one is with S5? I think that you messed up the first one, maybe your hand was shaking or something  Here is one of mine, sunny weather on border crossing


----------



## Tesla (May 9, 2013)

vlaya said:


> Are you saying that the second picture is made with Xperia? And the first one is with S5? I think that you messed up the first one, maybe your hand was shaking or something  Here is one of mine, sunny weather on border crossing
> 
> View attachment 1948487

Click to collapse



That pic looks good  
Can you show pics in low light too?

Tell me your experience with this phone plz.


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 9, 2013)

vlaya said:


> Are you saying that the second picture is made with Xperia? And the first one is with S5? I think that you messed up the first one, maybe your hand was shaking or something  Here is one of mine, sunny weather on border crossing
> 
> View attachment 1948487

Click to collapse



Yes, maybe my son put a finger on the camera :laugh:
Tomorrow morning I'll check


----------



## vlaya (May 9, 2013)

I had HTC Desire before and the difference is enormous. My friend has Nexus 4 and I like S5 a little better  The only thing I'm missing is the LED notification. The screen is bigger = better  and the price is great. 

Pictures in low light are pretty bad, but movies are excellent. 

Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanf3 (May 9, 2013)

MTK 6589 one click root, search youtube: star x920 one click root or any mtk6589 device 
Video from mayiandjay


----------



## vlaya (May 10, 2013)

Sanf3 said:


> MTK 6589 one click root, search youtube: star x920 one click root or any mtk6589 device
> Video from mayiandjay

Click to collapse



Does anyone know what are the differences between S5 and x920? Looks to me that Star made two almost identical devices


----------



## Ronny927 (May 10, 2013)

*Solution*

Boot into recovery mode,
Choose cwm custom recovery,
wipe data and cache,
install zip,
reboot,
wait.


----------



## eltdesign (May 11, 2013)

For led notifications try Buttonled  forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958939  or  Light Flow... (Root&Busybox needed)


----------



## marco292 (May 11, 2013)

*help me please*

hello, I have a sound problem in my new star s5 star , after trying if the phone rang, after 3 time has stopped, even videos on youtube do not feel, I did a factory reset but nothing, you only hear the audio with headphones, while the microphone and the speaker phone works, I went into engineering menu to check, you will place the values ​​that I found
 normal mode sip level 0 value 112 level1 136 level 2 160 level3 184 level4 208 level5 232 level6 255
 mic level0 value 64 level1 112 level2 192 level3 160 level4 192 level5 192 level6 184 ???
 sph level0 value 72 level1 84 level2 96 level3 108 level4 120 level5 132 level6 144 
 sph2 level0 value72 level1 84 level2 96 level3 108 level4 120 level5 132 level6 144
 sid level0 value 0 level1 0 level2 16 level3 192 level4 0 level5 0 level6 0 ?????????????
 media level0 value 112 level1 136 level2 160 level3 184 level4 208 level5 232 level6 255

 headset_ mode (first number=level, second= value)
 sip 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4208 5-232 6-255
 mic 0-255 1-192 2-192 3-180 4-192 5-192 6-196 ????????????
 FMR 0-16 1-80 2-112 3-144 4-176 5-208 6-240 ???
 sph 0-76 1-88 2-100 3-112 4-124 5-136 6-148
 sph2 0-76 1-88 2-100 3-112 4-124 5-136 6-148
 sid 0-0 1-0 2-32 3-0 4-0 5-0 6-0 ????????????????????????????????
 media 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4-208 5-232 6-255
 matv 0-0 1-32 2-64 3-92 4-128 5-160 6-192

 loudspeaker mode:
 ring 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4-208 5-232 6-255
 sip 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4-208 5-232 6-255
 mic 0-255 1-208 2-208 3-180 4-255 5-208 6-196??????????????
 fmr 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4-208 5-232 6-255
 sph 0-72 1-96 2-108 3-116 4-128 5-140 6-152
 sph2 0-72 1-96 2-108 3-116 4-128 5-140 6-152 
 sid 0-0 1-0 2-0 3-0 4-0 5-0 6-0 ???????????????????????''
 media 0-104 1-128 2-152 3-176 4-200 5-224 6-248
 matv 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4-208 5-232 6-255
 headset_loudspeaker mode:
 ring 0-112 1-136 2-160 3-184 4-208 5-232 6-255

 then there 'speech enhacement with dozens of parameters for each voice, I had a look on the fly but I have seen that there are non-progressive values ​​to the parameter type 12 there' worth more 'bass to 3 and so on


 of speech and logger all disabled
 file :/ sdcard / mtklog / audio_dump / vm_log) enable speech logs,
 File location :/ sdcard / VOIP_DEBUGINFO enable voip swich,
 ctm4way enable logger

 audio logger:

 file :/ sdcard / mtklog / audio_dump / *. pcm
 all disabled


 where I put the question marks in my opinion there is' something that does not come back and then at the bottom disabled all seems a bit 'strange that you can say' this be the cause? thank you very much


----------



## bowserm (May 13, 2013)

If anyone is interested, there is a new update on the S5 built into a custom ROM on needrom. http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-8/ 

I am going to try it tomorrow.

EDIT

I installed this, and it is very custom. The boot screens are very nice, but the main ROM is very cartoony. Not really my style. I cannot tell if the newer version stuff is really newer, or just a custom build. It still will not work for me here in Canada.

Mobileuncle says that the radio is unknown. I am not sure what it said with the Official update though, so take that as you will


----------



## eltdesign (May 13, 2013)

bowserm said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a new update on the S5 built into a custom ROM on needrom. http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-8/
> 
> I am going to try it tomorrow.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It look like Modden jiayu G4 rom..not orginal S5 rom..  so need testing.. can u post antutu score? how is general performance 3G, GPS..etc?


----------



## bowserm (May 13, 2013)

eltdesign said:


> It look like Modden jiayu G4 rom..not orginal S5 rom..  so need testing.. can u post antutu score? how is general performance 3G, GPS..etc?

Click to collapse



I already reloaded the previous ROM, because like I said, not really my thing. My 3G does not work with my phone here in Canada. GPS worked fine after installing GAPPS


----------



## bowserm (May 14, 2013)

If anyone knows, please help me out..

I noticed today on needrom, that there is a new update for the ZOPO ZP810, which is basically the same phone. I flashed it the same way that I flash the S5. Everything loaded, except when the phone booted, the touchscreen didn't work. Is there someway to change one of the options when you load the scatter?

I am only trying it, to see if the radio's might be compatible. Same with the X920

Thanks in advance


----------



## eltdesign (May 15, 2013)

bowserm said:


> If anyone knows, please help me out..
> 
> I noticed today on needrom, that there is a new update for the ZOPO ZP810, which is basically the same phone. I flashed it the same way that I flash the S5. Everything loaded, except when the phone booted, the touchscreen didn't work. Is there someway to change one of the options when you load the scatter?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it need To be modded.. you can look modded zp810 rom and use kernel img. etc to try maybe....


----------



## kornfer (May 20, 2013)

*Help! frequency bands*

Hi, I'm from Argentina. The SIM smartphone detects but does not take signal, so it does not work as a phone.
frequency bands in Argentina is GSM-850 and 1900 MHz

Does anyone know how to make the smartphone I take these bands?
Thank you!

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




near_metal said:


> I bought the Star S5 and it seems that in my country Colombia, its not working,i thought that this phone was quad band and operate in the 850 band.
> 
> i will like to know that if i root my phone the problem will be solved, help me please this phone is amazing but if the problem cant be solved i would have to ask for a refund.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



hola soy de argentina y el smartphone me detecta los SIM pero no toma señal con ninguna empresa de telefonia movil... si sabes de algo o como hacer para solucionar este problema te agradeceria tu ayuda!


muchas gracias!


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## cibi21 (May 20, 2013)

Hi, please help my:

i get BLACK screen after flash via flashtool other rom!!
I flash this rom
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-x920e/

GRRRR!!!

(the system is start up, but the screen is black ever!)

is doing it at a different roms!


And here is my youtube

VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m71PqgrUMvo


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 20, 2013)

cibi21 said:


> Hi, please help my:
> 
> i get BLACK screen after flash via flashtool other rom!!
> I flash this rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you CWM recovery?If so Download this http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-and9/ and flash it using recovery.Clean all before


----------



## guapon (May 20, 2013)

cibi21 said:


> Hi, please help my:
> 
> i get BLACK screen after flash via flashtool other rom!!
> I flash this rom
> ...

Click to collapse




if you cant enter the recovery install this rom from flash tool..

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-8/


----------



## cibi21 (May 20, 2013)

guapon said:


> if you cant enter the recovery install this rom from flash tool..
> 
> *I have x920 not star s5! 4 gb RAM ONLY!*
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-8/

Click to collapse



Thanks, this rom is missing 3 files, I run through without

with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119
*i get error log 8038*

with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1252.1.104
*unsupported  ver of da 1022*

with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01
error: initializing scatter file failed, please chcek the name of scatter which you load is legal!

http://i.imgbox.com/abgsFO3U.jpg


----------



## vlaya (May 20, 2013)

I want to buy this phone presents (cover or case or something), but there aren't many for Star S5. They say it is a copy of HTC Butterfly, do they really have the same dimensions? Or maybe x920?

Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guapon (May 21, 2013)

cibi21 said:


> Thanks, this rom is missing 3 files, I run through without
> 
> with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1304.0.119
> *i get error log 8038*
> ...

Click to collapse




try this rom

http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/STAR_X920_0403_RECOVERY_ROOT_V0401.zip

---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------




vlaya said:


> I want to buy this phone presents (cover or case or something), but there aren't many for Star S5. They say it is a copy of HTC Butterfly, do they really have the same dimensions? Or maybe x920?
> 
> Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 the different  thing.Camera flash is on the other side of htc....


----------



## raytupang (May 21, 2013)

Wanna say thanks to this community,you took my headache away.

Just got my s5 yesterday,made me awake all night long to explore.

've manage to get push cwm,and cust rom.

For anybody that still stuck in flash tool,maybe you can read the steps in other mtk-phone thread.
For example: zopo zp900 / hero h9500
Just follow the guidance,but remember to use star s5 files 
Maybe later op can summarize the important things in page one,so new user will not get confused

Thanks all

Sent from my ZP900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pi3rluigi (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how to remove audio profiles and have normal audio volume settings back?


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 22, 2013)

Can anyone please link me a guide to install the recovery? The S5 will arrive to me the day after tomorrow and I want to be ready to install a new custom rom and to root the phone. I've seen many guide to root and to install the custom rom but I can't find a guide to install the recovery.

Thanks


----------



## crys2202 (May 22, 2013)

telefoane-china.blogspot.ro

Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 22, 2013)

crys2202 said:


> telefoane-china.blogspot.ro
> 
> Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



so the yulypis recovery is the cwm. I'm an idiot


----------



## cibi21 (May 22, 2013)

cibi21 said:


> Hi, please help my:
> 
> i get BLACK screen after flash via flashtool other rom!!
> I flash this rom
> ...

Click to collapse




Hahááá.,
HERE IS THE SOLUTION FOR FIX BLACK SCREEN!

After flash rom and problem with black screen, here is the  solution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m71PqgrUMvo


----------



## crys2202 (May 23, 2013)

Enzuccio559 said:


> so the yulypis recovery is the cwm.

Click to collapse



Yes sir...  


Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 24, 2013)

Help. My phone just arrived but it doesn't start. It's like dead. With both batteries 

If I connect it to the computer I have the sound of connecting device and after a few seconds the sound of disconnected device. 

Please help me


----------



## guapon (May 24, 2013)

Enzuccio559 said:


> Help. My phone just arrived but it doesn't start. It's like dead. With both batteries
> 
> If I connect it to the computer I have the sound of connecting device and after a few seconds the sound of disconnected device.
> 
> Please help me

Click to collapse



you must set up drivers...


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 24, 2013)

guapon said:


> you must set up drivers...

Click to collapse



Done. But if it does not start it's meaningless to connect it on the pc


----------



## guapon (May 24, 2013)

Enzuccio559 said:


> Done. But if it does not start it's meaningless to connect it on the pc

Click to collapse




change the rom.flash with sp flash tool..


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 24, 2013)

guapon said:


> change the rom.flash with sp flash tool..

Click to collapse




thank you but following this guide http://telefoane-china.blogspot.ro/2013/04/root-and-english-cwm-on-star-s5.html every time I connect the phone the pc make the sound of device connected followed by device disconnected over and over again 

are there some other options to install the drivers?


----------



## crys2202 (May 24, 2013)

The phone  boot in to android system whitout connecting to pc ? 

Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 25, 2013)

crys2202 said:


> The phone  boot in to android system whitout connecting to pc ?
> 
> Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. The Phone has never booted. It's like dead


I can't install the driver


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## raytupang (May 25, 2013)

Try to boot the phone first, than you can think about the pc
My suggest, make sure the batteries full charged

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 25, 2013)

raytupang said:


> Try to boot the phone first, than you can think about the pc
> My suggest, make sure the batteries full charged
> 
> Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



one of the two has been 3 hours on charge but still dead and when I touch the battery after charging 3 hours it's cold


----------



## guapon (May 25, 2013)

Enzuccio559 said:


> thank you but following this guide http://telefoane-china.blogspot.ro/2013/04/root-and-english-cwm-on-star-s5.html every time I connect the phone the pc make the sound of device connected followed by device disconnected over and over again
> 
> are there some other options to install the drivers?

Click to collapse



ı know that problem.its because of driver.(ı had the same problem before) ..You must set drivers from  device manager...use that drivers...

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ipaw29qv9uiczrm/drivers.rar


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 25, 2013)

guapon said:


> ı know that problem.its because of driver.(ı had the same problem before) ..You must set drivers from  device manager...use that drivers...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ipaw29qv9uiczrm/drivers.rar

Click to collapse



Guapon how can I do it? it's impossible because in device manager there is no yellow icon 

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Ok now I see it in device manager as  "Mtk usb debug port com1" but when I choose the path of the .inf file in your archive it says:

The driver was found but an error occurred during installation.

Impossible to start the device (code 10)

That's because the phone doesn't start right? So there is nothing more to try?


----------



## guapon (May 25, 2013)

Enzuccio559 said:


> Guapon how can I do it? it's impossible because in device manager there is no yellow icon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



could you update driver of that device from properties....or unistall driver nad connect again all..
And could you try to connect phone without battery and  install driver from another usb port of pc?


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 25, 2013)

guapon said:


> could you update driver of that device from properties....or unistall driver nad connect again all..
> And could you try to connect phone without battery and  install driver from another usb port of pc?

Click to collapse



tried from properties... always the same error
tried without battery... always the same error. But the preload driver is good.

I believe that the problem is that the phone disconnected itself after few seconds and then connected again. like this it's impossible to install the driver. 

If I uninstall the driver and start over, I should only connect the phone and then it appears to device manager right? Now I'm trying this way but there is always the same problem. Connect-disconnect. How could I install a driver without connect the device?


----------



## guapon (May 25, 2013)

Enzuccio559 said:


> tried from properties... always the same error
> tried without battery... always the same error. But the preload driver is good.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that the phone disconnected itself after few seconds and then connected again. like this it's impossible to install the driver.
> ...

Click to collapse




you can try SnapPea program.that ınstall driver otomatically..use this pro on your pc..


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 25, 2013)

I don't understand how but now the phone started. incredible. I have done nothing. Now is in charge at 61%. How is it possible? The logical explanation is that it was maybe cold inside. I don't know. I hope that it will not turn off now. If I can avoid to send it in China it's for the best 

and of course now I can't root it or flash with a new rom because I cannot know if this is temporary or definitive  we'll see


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 27, 2013)

Ok. For who will have my problem (Phone never start): It's the battery that is not well connected to the pins. Push it up and the phone will be start normally. I put a piece of paper under the battery and it works perfectly.


The phone is awesome, I already install the butterfly effect custom rom and it's a very nice rom. The only problem is that I have poor wifi, I mean even with 3/4 of the signal the speed is 10kb/s maximum when I am in the other room. When I am in the same room wifi it's ok. 

Is there anything I can do for fix this? maybe some values in engeneering mode?


----------



## raytupang (May 28, 2013)

And now you can start to think about PC connection 
Regarding the wifi, some used to modify the buildprop to strengthen the intensity of wifi signal.
But it will cost you battery life for sure

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzuccio559 (May 28, 2013)

raytupang said:


> And now you can start to think about PC connection
> Regarding the wifi, some used to modify the buildprop to strengthen the intensity of wifi signal.
> But it will cost you battery life for sure
> 
> Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hehe. That was the minor problem. 

For now I'm using my pc as a hotspot with Connectify installed on pc. It works but I'd prefer to have a better wifi signal. Is there a guide of modify the buildprop?


----------



## mits200 (May 30, 2013)

Where can we find a case for this phone?  Preferably a silicon case...


----------



## insann (May 31, 2013)

Is it safe to flash another device custom rom, if the targeted device is also with the same specs (mtk6589, etc)?


----------



## trjons (Jun 1, 2013)

Struggling to delete blank pages from the home screen. 

I can pinch to zoom out and see all 5 screens but you can't drag/move any of them to a trash can


----------



## insann (Jun 1, 2013)

trjons said:


> Struggling to delete blank pages from the home screen.
> 
> I can pinch to zoom out and see all 5 screens but you can't drag/move any of them to a trash can

Click to collapse



Just install another launcher, like Apex or Nova


----------



## raytupang (Jun 2, 2013)

insann said:


> Is it safe to flash another device custom rom, if the targeted device is also with the same specs (mtk6589, etc)?

Click to collapse



No sir, definitely not. 
It will ruin the phone, because of the different hardware mapping and kernel. 
Curious why you ask, since our phone already has  quite many rooms
Kudos to the generous developers 

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




Enzuccio559 said:


> hehe. That was the minor problem.
> 
> For now I'm using my pc as a hotspot with Connectify installed on pc. It works but I'd prefer to have a better wifi signal. Is there a guide of modify the buildprop?

Click to collapse



There are many thread discussing buildprop mod, sorry mate, I forgot the exact thread. 
The modding will alter your wifi interval 

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## insann (Jun 2, 2013)

raytupang said:


> No sir, definitely not.
> It will ruin the phone, because of the different hardware mapping and kernel.
> Curious why you ask, since our phone already has  quite many rooms
> Kudos to the generous developers

Click to collapse



There are some, but I would like to have one with CM10.1 with some of those teaks. Unfortunately how don't have the knowledge to port anything. Maybe I'll try to learn it after the summer.


----------



## raytupang (Jun 4, 2013)

Been using rom by [email protected] for a while. 
www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-10/
Just now I realize, we can make the boot menu appear (just like if you long press the power button) by sliding finger from top left to bottom of the screen 
Is it old feature? 
Very nice indeed 

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzuccio559 (Jun 5, 2013)

is there a way to use photosphere on this device? I thought every JB 4.2 had it


----------



## dhiotis (Jun 6, 2013)

mits200 said:


> Where can we find a case for this phone?  Preferably a silicon case...

Click to collapse



Just because I can not post outside links in my message, and this is my first one, I can not tell you where and how you can find case for Star S5. I believe that soon I'll post.
I also will try to pm you the link


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## yulypis (Jun 6, 2013)

dhiotis said:


> Just because I can not post outside links in my message, and this is my first one, I can not tell you where and how you can find case for Star S5. I believe that soon I'll post.
> I also will try to pm you the link

Click to collapse



I would also want to know where can I get a silicone case for my Star S5 - if you can point me to the right place, I'll thank you a lot 

Thanks in advance,
Yuly


----------



## crys2202 (Jun 6, 2013)

yulypis said:


> I would also want to know where can I get a silicone case for my Star S5 - if you can point me to the right place, I'll thank you a lot
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Yuly

Click to collapse



Same here... 

Sent from my S5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eltdesign (Jun 6, 2013)

we need some led flash camera improvements for night camera shooting…when low light pictures very dark even with led flash…


----------



## yulypis (Jun 6, 2013)

*Star S5 Case*

Here are two ways to make your case for the Star S5 - courtesy of Dimitrios from Greece (user dhiotis):

1. Leather Flip Case: 
Dimitrios used this case here
and converted it in this video here

2. Silicone Case:
A guy from Greece has made some mods to a silicone case from ebay
He posted to a Greek mobile forum 
Here is the link

I think that is worth to see the result on you tube - here is the video
He is speaking Greek, but he does not say's much

Thank you Dimitrios


----------



## dhiotis (Jun 6, 2013)

yulypis said:


> Here are two ways to make your case for the Star S5 - courtesy of Dimitrios from Greece (user dhiotis):
> Thank you Dimitrios

Click to collapse



Thank you yulypis
keep up the very good work


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 10, 2013)

*STAR S%*



bowserm said:


> There is a new radio in this update?
> 
> I wonder if this will resolve my issue with no reception.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HELLO ALL,

I just received my new Star 5 from Merimobiles.......Terrific phone Except the damn radio doesn't work! Tried  Sims (both Slot1 & Slot2)  for Tmobile & Net10 (GSM) - Can anyone help or advise? I'd hate to send it back...... Anaheim, Ca


----------



## eltdesign (Jun 11, 2013)

zylon4034 said:


> HELLO ALL,
> 
> I just received my new Star 5 from Merimobiles.......Terrific phone Except the damn radio doesn't work! Tried  Sims (both Slot1 & Slot2)  for Tmobile & Net10 (GSM) - Can anyone help or advise? I'd hate to send it back...... Anaheim, Ca

Click to collapse



Try to disable unused freqs in engineer mode.. for example if u only want GSM  disable WCDMA freqs and in the settings mobile networks other settings disable 3G service..


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Star S5*



eltdesign said:


> Try to disable unused freqs in engineer mode.. for example if u only want GSM  disable WCDMA freqs and in the settings mobile networks other settings disable 3G service..

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response.
I have a Net10 MicroSim in Slot1 (ATT GSM) Slot2 empty. Also tried the reverse. Set GSM in Engineering Mode as suggested. NO HELP!
Does anyone in the US have one of these phones that work? WIFI works great!
I can take the same Net10 SIM and put it in another phone and it works! What's wrong with this phone? Specs states GSM 850/1900 Mhz..


----------



## peplum (Jun 11, 2013)

*Star S5 root issue*

Hi,

Just try to root my new S5 (MT6589)
Follow the how to
I download the rom on needrom.com called MP_mt89_v9_c05s5_pulid_jb2_sw_20130515-101500_taoshuizhen_PC.zip
SDflash tool works well and finish with the green cercle
The phone won't strart anymore, the screen stay black
If I connect the phone to try flashing again, SDflash tool red line goes to 100% and after several second an error message appear
"S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL (4032)"
I try to install drivers (after cleaning old one), I try download an other rom but still the same issue.

need help to solve this issue

Sorry for my english, I am from Belgium and my english is bad

Regards


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Help - star s5*

DOES ANYONE OUT THEERE HAVE A STAR S5?

DOES THE GSM RADIO WORK?

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT IS AN EXACT CLONE OF THE HTC BUTTERFLY?

MERIMOBILES TECH SUPPORT ISN'T MUCH HELP!

PLEASE ADVISE http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Jun 14, 2013)

zylon4034 said:


> DOES ANYONE OUT THEERE HAVE A STAR S5?
> 
> DOES THE GSM RADIO WORK?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it, it's a great phone working fine. 

Inviato dal mio S5 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## fklases (Jun 14, 2013)

zylon4034 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> I have a Net10 MicroSim in Slot1 (ATT GSM) Slot2 empty. Also tried the reverse. Set GSM in Engineering Mode as suggested. NO HELP!
> Does anyone in the US have one of these phones that work? WIFI works great!
> I can take the same Net10 SIM and put it in another phone and it works! What's wrong with this phone? Specs states GSM 850/1900 Mhz..

Click to collapse



+1
I also have that problem.

I noticed that the phone reads my Sim card because I can see my Sim contacts. but there's no network to place a call.


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 14, 2013)

*STAR S5*

Well i am in california usa and it does not work - i am soooooo pissed!
I've spent hours researching this phone..............

Anybody else in the usa get this thing working (gsm)?????


----------



## tongbajiel (Jun 15, 2013)

feropont said:


> Hi all members XDA!
> *Meet the new ROM Star S5 build 20130321-160914.*
> Update kernel, build android, radio MOLY_WR8_W1248_MD_WG_MP_V7.
> ROM cleared from the chinese soft and  CN input method. Multilingual.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tanks for share the link... it help for me... 
I have tired to find it... And now I get it
:good::good::good:


----------



## Tt0b1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just in case someone encounters the same problem and doesn't know what to do: During the flashing process of the official 20130515 ROM my internal SD got corrupted somehow and I only had some files with cryptic names on it instead of all my pictures that have been on there before. I also only had 1.2GB of total space on it. Luckily the files weren't deleted or overwritten but only corrupted somehow. I could restore all of them using an open source tool tool called PhotoRec. The process was pretty easy and it could really restore all my files. Only the file names or lost, but that doesn't matter to me  :good:


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 15, 2013)

*STAT S5*

Are you in usa?
Does not work in california...........


----------



## stangn99 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Just got my phone*

Hey guys, 
My beloved iPhone4 finally died after surviving a swim in the lake for 5 minutes, shattered screen twice, broken buttons, etc. 

I decided it's finally time to change my phone, but didn't want to pay $600+ for a new phone. 

Anyway. I bought the STAR n920e, which I believe is the same thing as the S5 butterfly??!!?!


This is my first ever android phone, and I'm VERY pleased with it so far. 

Here are the details:

- received in 14 days to Ontario Canada
- went to Rogers to get a regular sim card (iPhone uses thee smaller one)
- Put it into SIM SLOT 1, waited about 30 seconds, picked up signal 3g and h+ no problem
- absolutely no chinese apps
- all google apps were installed and up to date (except gmail...which i updated through playstore)
- I rooted using a youtube video. I dont' know why i rooted. I'm still learning. Search YouTube for n920e 1 click root. It took 2 minutes.
- Ran Antutu on a fresh reboot and scored 13,341...i'm not sure what this means. 

So far, the phone is running good. No lag, fairly quick, screen is nice, everything working. 

Some more details:

1. The phone came with 2 batteries. Battery lasts almost as long as my iPhone (1.5 days before needing charge with average use..i don't play games). 

2. phone came with, what i think, is the best case i've every had on a phone. I don't like the colour much, but the case is REALLY darn good, with headphone jack plug and usb port plug to prevent dirt entrapment. 


In my device info (and Antutu), it shows up as Motorola Xoom 4.2.1...again..not sure what this means. 


I'm still learning how to use this thing, but it's the best $200 I've spent on an electronic device so far....Lets just hope it lasts more than a year (you know, being chinese brand and all).


----------



## lint2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Am I the only person having problems with drivers regardin this S5 phone?

I'm unable to install either ADB drivers (so that I might get root) or the MTK VCOM drivers (to flash a brand new FW).

I've tried the PdaNet drivers that I've found here at xda-developers and the drivers supplied at needrom /mobile/star-s5-2/ (unable to post the correct URL due to spam blocker on the forum/being a new user, just give it the www and the .com and you get the correct URL), but Windows won't even try to install them, it just tells me that it's unable to find appopriate drivers for my device.

My phone, with stock firmware, shows up as USB ID 0bb4:200c.


----------



## stangn99 (Jun 18, 2013)

lint2 said:


> Am I the only person having problems with drivers regardin this S5 phone?
> 
> I'm unable to install either ADB drivers (so that I might get root) or the MTK VCOM drivers (to flash a brand new FW).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't recall installing pdanet or anything when i followed the video on YouTube.

For drivers, i just googled and clicked on the first thing that popped up. I can upload the ones I used if you like???


----------



## bowserm (Jun 18, 2013)

zylon4034 said:


> Are you in usa?
> Does not work in california...........

Click to collapse



I am in Canada, and I have no cell coverage using 3 different Providers in both SIM slots.

Even though it looks like they are compatible with North American standards, they will not work. I have been trying to get it working for 3 months, and nothing will work.

If you have a chance to return the phone do it. In Canada, I am not allowed to ship li-ion batteries overseas, so I am stuck with a oversized Android ipod touch.



I hope you can get back your money.


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## stangn99 (Jun 18, 2013)

bowserm said:


> I am in Canada, and I have no cell coverage using 3 different Providers in both SIM slots.
> 
> Even though it looks like they are compatible with North American standards, they will not work. I have been trying to get it working for 3 months, and nothing will work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in Ontario, Canada. 
Working on Rogers mobile out of the box. Box sim slots detect rogers. 

3G signal is also nice and strong.


----------



## lint2 (Jun 18, 2013)

stangn99 said:


> I don't recall installing pdanet or anything when i followed the video on YouTube.
> 
> For drivers, i just googled and clicked on the first thing that popped up. I can upload the ones I used if you like???

Click to collapse



That would be very nice of you! Please, if possible, refrain from using 4shared (they now require you to create an account to download files, even if it's free).


----------



## stangn99 (Jun 18, 2013)

lint2 said:


> That would be very nice of you! Please, if possible, refrain from using 4shared (they now require you to create an account to download files, even if it's free).

Click to collapse



Hope it works for you. They are the same drivers I used. 

I'm a new user, so I can't post links. delete spaces. 

https :// www . box . com /s/eljr43s7syq4crvrg8bc


*NOTE: I don't think these drivers work in XP or through a Virtual Windows installation. I was only able to get them to work on my Windows7 Netbook. *


----------



## antoniolucasnobar (Jun 18, 2013)

*S5 20130314-144929 rom*

Hi,

I bought a MIZ z2 that came with S5 20130314-144929 rom.

I saw it had some chinese apps. I removed them (lucky me the device was rooted already).
But when I looked for the apps, i saw several apps that have permission to call directly to other phones.
I thought it was very strange and put no sim card on the phone yet.

I do not have a windows machine to flash cwm, so, for now i am stuck with this rom. I tried on a virtual machine 
but SPFT always gives me errors. 

I want to know if someone have this rom (or used) and if it is safe to use it. Or, if I can remove these apps 
(a list of what can be removed would be great 

what apps I still have on the phone that have that permissions:

AdupsFotaReboot1.2 (calls)
Browser.apk (text)
Contacts (call and text)
Galaxy4.apk (the app has no permissions, but it is called Black Hole)
KeyChain.apk (calls)
Laucher2.apk (calls)
MMs.apk (calls and text)
Phone.apk
ApplicationsProvider.apk
ContactsProvider.apk (calls and Text)
ContactsProvider.qapk (calls and text)
SettingsProvider.apk (calls)
TelephonyProvider.apk (calls and text)
UserDictionaryProvider.apk (calls and text)
Provision.apk (calls)
Settings.apk (calls)
EngineerModeSim.apk
Stk1.apk (calls and text)
mediatek-res.apk (calls)
CellConnService.apk (calls and text)
MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.apk (text)
AtciService.apk (calls )
BatteryWarning.apk (calls)
MtkBt.apk (text)
CDS_INFO.apk (calls)
MediaTekData (text)
EngineerMode.apk (calls and text)
Omacp.apk (calls and text) 
OOBE.apk (calls and )
SchedulePowerOnOff.apk (calls)
SystemUpdateAssistant.apk (calls)
MTKThermalManager.apk (calls)
VoiceCommand.apk (calls)
VoiceUnlock.apk (calls)
YGPS.apk (calls and text)
com.zzcm.channelinfo.apk (calls)

thanks!


----------



## Tt0b1 (Jun 19, 2013)

If somebody is interested, I took a look at the insides of the S5. My intention in opening the device was to check the Antenna contacts, because in the last time I'm noticing some bad GPS reception. It finds some satellites but gets a poor signal and it takes a long time to get a lock (configuration is correct). So I cleaned all the contact pads of the antennas and put some tissue in behind them to increase pressure. From a short test it looks like it helped a bit  Have to try more tomorrow.

Unfortunately I can't post the pictures directly because I'm a newb to the forum 


```
www . imagebam . com/image/bb360b261188483
www . imagebam . com/image/67b955261188487
www . imagebam . com/image/28e7d0261188491
www . imagebam . com/image/ebd6d5261188495
www . imagebam . com/image/ab23ef261188499
www . imagebam . com/image/e76600261188502
www . imagebam . com/image/3dd467261188506
www . imagebam . com/image/afeb36261188511
www . imagebam . com/image/cc7851261188513
```


----------



## bowserm (Jun 20, 2013)

stangn99 said:


> I'm in Ontario, Canada.
> Working on Rogers mobile out of the box. Box sim slots detect rogers.
> 
> 3G signal is also nice and strong.

Click to collapse



I have tried a Rogers SIM, and I could not get it to work. Did you use it in SIM 1 or SIM 2?

Maybe i should buy a SIM and test it again.


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 20, 2013)

*STAT S5*

LATEST RESEARCH ON S5 in USA
Flashed NeedRom S5 20130414-144929 (rooted). 
Then Flashed the latest version 20130515-101500 (not rooted) - Baseband ......V7, P1, 2013/04/10 00:41
GSM ("NO NETWORK FOUND") STILL DOESN'T WORK IN CALIFORNIA
ANYONE IN US HAVE FIX?


----------



## stangn99 (Jun 20, 2013)

bowserm said:


> I have tried a Rogers SIM, and I could not get it to work. Did you use it in SIM 1 or SIM 2?
> 
> Maybe i should buy a SIM and test it again.

Click to collapse



I've tried both SIM slots. Both 1 and 2 work just fine.


----------



## oicirbaf (Jun 20, 2013)

zylon4034 said:


> LATEST RESEARCH ON S5 in USA
> Flashed NeedRom S5 20130414-144929 (rooted).
> Then Flashed the latest version 20130515-101500 (not rooted) - Baseband ......V7, P1, 2013/04/10 00:41
> GSM ("NO NETWORK FOUND") STILL DOESN'T WORK IN CALIFORNIA
> ANYONE IN US HAVE FIX?

Click to collapse



Do you need 850mhz band?

Sent from my ZP810 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 21, 2013)

*STAR S5*

The S5 specs claim it works on 2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 Mhz and 3G: WCDMA 850/2100 Mhz.
I've tried T-Mobile and NET10 here in California. NO NETWORK FOUND ERROR. NO BARS.
I am using SIM PORT1 (microsim) and also tried SIM PORT2 (regular SIM) - Tries to connect (arrow on the left bar graph) but then goes dark.
Bar graph right always dark never moves.

The guy up a few messages says his works but he doesn't say where he is located - big help! Where are you?

Merimobiles tech support not much help - using ROM S5 20130314-144929 Baseband Moly,Wr8,W1248.MD.WG.MP.V6,P2, 2013/02/27 22:59

Anyone have another ROM I could try?


----------



## dhiotis (Jun 21, 2013)

More than 5 S5 that I know, working FINE without any problem.
We are from Greece, and our mobiles are in both GSM 850//1900 Mhz and 3G: WCDMA 850/2100 Mhz
Dual sims are working fine at the same time as well.

You probably got a defective unit.


----------



## zylon4034 (Jun 21, 2013)

*STAR S5*

Thank you GREECE for your input, but I am in the USA and not sure (I may be wrong) frequency bands could be different.
Anyone know?


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Jun 21, 2013)

zylon4034 said:


> The S5 specs claim it works on 2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 Mhz and 3G: WCDMA 850/2100 Mhz.
> I've tried T-Mobile and NET10 here in California. NO NETWORK FOUND ERROR. NO BARS.
> I am using SIM PORT1 (microsim) and also tried SIM PORT2 (regular SIM) - Tries to connect (arrow on the left bar graph) but then goes dark.
> Bar graph right always dark never moves.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this:
*#*#4636#*#* phone info press the square touch button, choose band, us band 
You can also check enabled bands from engendering mode 
*#*#4636633#*#*

Inviato dal mio S5 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## so_ang (Jun 25, 2013)

Pi3rluigi said:


> Try this:
> *#*#4636#*#* phone info press the square touch button, choose band, us band
> You can also check enabled bands from engendering mode
> *#*#4636633#*#*
> ...

Click to collapse



First code I can use to check info
but the second I cant use it


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Jun 26, 2013)

so_ang said:


> First code I can use to check info
> but the second I cant use it

Click to collapse



Sorry, the right one
*#*#3646633#*#*
Inviato dal mio S5 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (Jun 27, 2013)

Is there a way that i can reinstall the stock recovery?

Im asking this because i cant find any Rom that i liked, and i forget to do a backup when i install the first rom so i have an backup from the stock clean rom (without chinese apps) that i have before. If i have the stock recovery i can do an hard reset and the stock rom will stay without any chinese apps..


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Jun 27, 2013)

tiagooliveira20 said:


> Is there a way that i can reinstall the stock recovery?
> 
> Im asking this because i cant find any Rom that i liked, and i forget to do a backup when i install the first rom so i have an backup from the stock clean rom (without chinese apps) that i have before. If i have the stock recovery i can do an hard reset and the stock rom will stay without any chinese apps..

Click to collapse



Why do you want back stock recovery?
You can simply restore the original rom backup you made; if you want to have the phone as it was when it arrived at home,you need the original rom file and flash it using flashtool!


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (Jun 27, 2013)

Pi3rluigi said:


> Why do you want back stock recovery?
> You can simply restore the original rom backup you made; if you want to have the phone as it was when it arrived at home,you need the original rom file and flash it using flashtool!

Click to collapse



I forgot to do the backup from the original rom. 

But im going to try to explain my history with this phone to see if you understand: (btw sorry if my english isn's good)

1 - When the phone arrived i root it but *didn't* instal the cwm recovery.
2 - I was trying with titanium backup to restore my sms from my older phone, when i have done this i restarted the phone and from then i have two errors when the phone was restarting and i cant start the phone because he always restart after the error without letting me do anything.
3 - I have to do a hard reset from my phone from the stock recovery, i used the mtk droid tool and restarted it to the stock recovery and have done the hard reset.

4 -  This is why i want the stock recovery again, when i do this hard reset and the phone started, he was without any of the chinese apps, it was a clean android version only with what android needs to work.

5 - Then someone told me that a custom rom was good, i instal the cwm recovery, instaled that rom and didn't like it, but i forgot to do the backup from the original rom, so now if i install the stock rom again that i can find in needrom she will came with chinese apps, and because i dont have the stock recovery i cant do the same hard reset that i have done before so that the stock rom became clean.


----------



## Pi3rluigi (Jun 28, 2013)

tiagooliveira20 said:


> I forgot to do the backup from the original rom.
> 
> But im going to try to explain my history with this phone to see if you understand: (btw sorry if my english isn's good)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just install the stock rom (even if it got the chinese apps) using flashtool, root it, install CWM,do a first backup,remove chinese apps using Titanium (it can remove also system apps),do a second backup of the clean rom...you are done!
That was what I've done except the first step,when the phone arrived at my home!
And I think is the easiest and most secure way to prevent phone briking.


----------



## so_ang (Jun 30, 2013)

Pi3rluigi said:


> Sorry, the right one
> *#*#3646633#*#*
> Inviato dal mio S5 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try to change base band but my phone still cant use 3G in 850 Mhz in Sim1 ....
It only can search 3G in 2100 Mhz


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## insann (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been trying to port a MIUI Rom from Lenovo 820 but I can't manage to boot it. Some one more expercienced wants to give it a try?


----------



## burn2k (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is something interesting, I found in a spanish forum. 
Just enter the following in your preferred terminal emulator, to resolve the tethering problem:

su
iptables -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.43.1/24 -j MASQUERADE -t nat
iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT -i ap0 -o ccmni0
iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT -i ccmni0 -o ap0
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1

Now Tethering over Wifi should work again. 

ROOT is required! 

Sent from my S5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## so_ang (Jul 5, 2013)

I think my S5's hardware only support 2100 3G 

I still use stock Roms

I try all operater of 850 3G all of it cnt use wth this mobile

Or I need use Mod Roms , please giv me advice ....


----------



## insann (Jul 5, 2013)

so_ang said:


> Try to change base band but my phone still cant use 3G in 850 Mhz in Sim1 ....
> It only can search 3G in 2100 Mhz

Click to collapse





so_ang said:


> I think my S5's hardware only support 2100 3G
> 
> I still use stock Roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can assure you that supports more than 2100 3G. Not sure about 850 though. Before trying a custom rom go to engineer mode and select "auto" on the band mode


----------



## so_ang (Jul 8, 2013)

I hav other problem wth S5
It always reduce volume by itself till dnt hav sound 
sometime it change profile by itself


----------



## Gekko0110 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello to all of you!

I have read the whole theard, it provided me with a bunch of usefool information.! 

My S5 phone is under customs clearance now, i'm expecting it to arrive tomorrow, or after that. I will write a small review, and then root the phone, flash CWM, make a backup, and then flash a fancy custom rom! 

I hop i can be a usefool person in this small "community".

Cheers!


----------



## Tt0b1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey, wish you good luck with your plans  Hope you won't have any issues with the phone! Regarding the custom roms, I think the stock roms are pretty good aswell, since they are pretty much stock android roms without much customization. Haven't yet found a custom rom that completely satisfies me.. You wrote that you read the whole thread, so I guess this page isn't new to you? needrom[dot]com

Have fun with your S5!


----------



## neelz (Jul 11, 2013)

*Interesting ROMs on 4PDA*

I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned, but there is a lot of work done on the S5 on 4PDA. 
Google Translate makes for interesting reading and puzzling but I successfully installed a beautiful LEWA OS ROM and now I'm going to try a MOD v5 Rom from Ronks. 
He posted a ROM on Needrom aswell. 
The link directs you to his latest effort. It's downloading now and I'll try it today.
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=454827&st=1420


----------



## lakatosalex (Jul 12, 2013)

Tt0b1 said:


> Hey, wish you good luck with your plans  Hope you won't have any issues with the phone! Regarding the custom roms, I think the stock roms are pretty good aswell, since they are pretty much stock android roms without much customization. Haven't yet found a custom rom that completely satisfies me.. You wrote that you read the whole thread, so I guess this page isn't new to you? needrom[dot]com
> 
> Have fun with your S5!

Click to collapse



Just got my S5 yesterday, my first move was to install CWM through FlashTool. Done. After that i flashed the latest MiZZ rom, its... okay... but... sometimes it ignores changing the settings. For example setting the default keyboard.

I had a pretty interesting story installing the required drivers, wich i'm about to share with you!

I found a pretty neat tool, to root the stock rom. It's called SJRoot. (sjroot dot com)
I just connected my phone to my pc, started the program, and it informed me, that it had found my phone, but there is no driver installed, and offfered me to install a (chinese)  tool, wich may help me install the drivers. I downloaded the program, installed it, and it just simply found the drivers, installed them!  Pretty easy job! It is called QQPhoneManager. 

BTW the root was not successful, but i jost got my drivers right. :silly:
So after all i am very satisfied with my phone, but looking for a new rom 

Hope my story will help those, who are having problem installing drivers


----------



## trjons (Jul 12, 2013)

What's a good price for this phone?


----------



## lakatosalex (Jul 12, 2013)

trjons said:


> What's a good price for this phone?

Click to collapse



I bought it from aliexpress, for 190 usd, with dhl express shippment. The store on aliexpress is:
aliexpress com/store/901487


----------



## bravesolar (Jul 15, 2013)

Just try to root my new Star S5 (MT6589) (8GB rom)
Follow the how to
I download the rom on needrom.com called MP_mt89_v9_c05s5_pulid_jb2_sw_20130515-101500_taoshuizhen_PC.zip (Update ROM Official Star S5 : 20130515-101500)
SDflash tool works well and finish with the green cercle
The phone don't start anymore, the screen stay black
If I connect the phone to try flashing again, SDflash tool red processes bar line goes to 100% and after several second, Flash Tool is stops and does not move: Confused:
I try to install drivers (after cleaning old one), I try download an other rom but still the same issue.

need help to solve this issue

Sorry for my english is bad, I am from Turkey.

Regards


----------



## MarkoRS (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi friends,
I Bricked my Star S5 and I'm looking for someone to upload the original ROM from their device for me.

At flashtool I always get this error:
BROM ERROR : S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL (4032)

[EMI] Enable DRAM Failed!

I'm currently trying to follow this steps

Here's the .pdf guide to extract and upload the original star s5 rom:
guide

thanks


----------



## so_ang (Jul 20, 2013)

MarkoRS said:


> Hi friends,
> I Bricked my Star S5 and I'm looking for someone to upload the original ROM from their device for me.
> 
> At flashtool I always get this error:
> ...

Click to collapse



U can seatch It In 

www.needrom.com


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 20, 2013)

henkpeters said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
> Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!
> ...

Click to collapse



try this my guide.its for mtk devices
.
.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2193847
.
.
.
.
say thanks.


----------



## so_ang (Jul 23, 2013)

Can S5 use miracast Wireless Display ..... ?


----------



## fv1ede (Jul 26, 2013)

You can root every 6589 phone whit Motochopper root
It works fine and simlpe 
Google for it and try 

Gr Fred


----------



## ThomasKIK (Jul 28, 2013)

bowserm said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a new update on the S5 built into a custom ROM on needrom. http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-8/
> 
> I am going to try it tomorrow.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it ask for your PIN if you start the phone? If not try to turn airplane mode on and off


----------



## Dahaka06 (Jul 29, 2013)

bravesolar said:


> Just try to root my new Star S5 (MT6589) (8GB rom)
> Follow the how to
> I download the rom on needrom.com called MP_mt89_v9_c05s5_pulid_jb2_sw_20130515-101500_taoshuizhen_PC.zip (Update ROM Official Star S5 : 20130515-101500)
> SDflash tool works well and finish with the green cercle
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello,

I have the same problem as a colleague. Has anyone had found a solution to this problem? The matter is very urgent because the phone is dead 

Sorry for bad english.


----------



## burn2k (Jul 30, 2013)

Dahaka06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem as a colleague. Has anyone had found a solution to this problem? The matter is very urgent because the phone is dead
> 
> Sorry for bad english.

Click to collapse




Try the new rom from needrom.com: Update ROM Official Star S5 : 20130601-094008. http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s5-2/

Maybe, it will work for you.


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## bowserm (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the same issue as others now. I flashed the June 01 update, and the screen stays black. When I try to re-flash another version, SP Tool gives an error about getting DRAM. What a shame they completely killed this device with this update. Looks like I am buying my daughter a new device tomorrow.

EDIT

I may have found a solution. you need to download a new version of SP Flash Tool located here: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f457/sp-flash-tool-v3-1312-latest-one-1685835/

I am currently re-flashing and it seems to be working. I will try this new 20130601 version with the new Flash tool. Chances are that is the only issue.

Using the new version of flash tool would flash an older version of the firmware. DO NOT UPDATE TO 20130601.


----------



## bowserm (Aug 6, 2013)

you can also get a newer version of SP Flash Tool. I have not tested this one though.. http://www.mediafire.com/?h65b1avcfimoxcb


----------



## neelz (Aug 12, 2013)

This tip saved my phone. Also works with the Nexus 7 toolkit if have that already installed. Just choose the model you have and than '24' for boot options.


----------



## CountX (Aug 12, 2013)

Having tons of issues here getting anything other than Edge data with NET10. Contacted support, no help. Have another MTK6589 phone, my sim gets H+ with the same sim. In the Star S5 it just gets Edge. 

I've tried everything. APN settings are same on both phones. When I go to Network Operators, select manually, and it takes forever to scan. But I get 3 instances of "HOME 2G", no 3G...

So I'm a little stumped here, anyone have tips?


----------



## so_ang (Aug 13, 2013)

My phone already broken after use for a month


----------



## Jonathan Silva Duarte (Aug 15, 2013)

*Updating CWM to 6.0.2.8 (It Works)*

Hello guys, bring good new to you. I could upgrade my CWM from 2.x.x to 6.0.2.8 from Jiayu G4. It working perfectly on my Star S5 / MIZ 2.
Now you download: MT6589_Recovery_CWM_6.0.2.8_ENG.img (http://goo.gl/9EMWOU or down there attached), after put the file on SD Card.
Install and/or Open Mobileuncle MTK tools, choose “Recovery update”, and it will do an automatic search then the download file will be listed there. Choose it. After that it will be asking you to reboot. say YAAAAAY! By now you're on the new Recovery version screen.


----------



## raytupang (Sep 26, 2013)

Very quite lately 
Everyone jumping ship to other phone? 
I still using this beauty, maybe later I'll jump to 2gb mtk6589, maybe... 

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonathan Silva Duarte (Oct 8, 2013)

*Cracked screen. Buying new one*

I've broke my Star S5 device screen. it's about USD 80,00 to have a new one. Do you guys know where to find some chipper?!

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




raytupang said:


> Very quite lately
> Everyone jumping ship to other phone?
> I still using this beauty, maybe later I'll jump to 2gb mtk6589, maybe...
> 
> Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah man. Mine is working fine except for the cracked screen. So Now I have a Cubot M6589. It's an 13k antutu device. I quite enjoy it.
But it's for now, there're coming octa-core and 4G mediaTek processors. So my next phone will be one an of those.


----------



## hkice (Oct 30, 2013)

I got start butterfly s5 2 months ago,  every thing was fine until today. The speaker lost its sound sundenly while I was watching vedio. 

It could make a call without a problem and  play music and vedio with an earphone,  I tried reset the phone back to manufacturer setting, it still would not help,  so the phone has no incoming call rings and no alarms because of the speaker no working.

I am not sure if it a hardware problem or software problem, If there is some one who has the same issure, could you please kindly give me a hand?

The info of the phone:
System:
Android 4.2.1 

Baseband Version
Moly.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.P1,
2013/04/10 00:41

 Kernel Version
3.4.5

Build Number
S5 20130530


----------



## so_ang (Nov 1, 2013)

I got same problem like hkice
I only can use it for a month now dnt hav any sound .....
Already change sowaker bit it not solve the problem


----------



## hkice (Nov 2, 2013)

so_ang said:


> I got same problem like hkice
> I only can use it for a month now dnt hav any sound .....
> Already change sowaker bit it not solve the problem

Click to collapse



Oh, sowaker bit--what's that?  The sound came out several times today,  but still no luck.
Have no idea to fix it. 

The big problem is no alarm.　I am used to use cell phone as an alarm. I can still  make calls, text messages and watch vedios by using earphones.

I am gonna take the phone apart and see.

Hope some one has some ideal  being able to be shared.


----------



## so_ang (Nov 4, 2013)

hkice said:


> Oh, sowaker bit--what's that?  The sound came out several times today,  but still no luck.
> Have no idea to fix it.
> 
> The big problem is no alarm.　I am used to use cell phone as an alarm. I can still  make calls, text messages and watch vedios by using earphones.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry It's Loud Speaker 
Try to change it but not solce the probkem
Some of my friend guess may b sound ic or some chipset got problem


----------



## jonnd (Nov 6, 2013)

*butterfly s6*

hi well here to start i have a butterfly s6 phone black with 4gb is there any chance i can find a custom rom or the stock rom i have had a look on Google search i have tryed to flash star s5 rom's but that doesn't work only boot up black screen then turn off again and restart with the splash tool i messed up and forgot to do a back up of the stock so i don't have a back up of it 

when the one was working

brand:butterfly
model:butterfly
android 4.2.8

here the phone pandawill.com/butterfly-s6-smartphone-android-42-mtk6589-quad-core-3g-gps-wifi-50-inch-white-p76886.html

my question is can i fix this or do i wait for a custom ROM to come out and flash that i don't have recovery installed i tryed a few times but didn't work.

Many thanks to anyone that can help me.


----------



## hkice (Nov 8, 2013)

so_ang said:


> Sorry It's Loud Speaker
> Try to change it but not solce the probkem
> Some of my friend guess may b sound ic or some chipset got problem

Click to collapse



I ruined the WIFI  and Bluetooth while I took the phone apart trying to fix the speaker.

And I could not get the VCOM port for flashing ROM, The port ony ok for about 10 seconds and then gone. so it is almost a brick  now.

It is quit a sad thing for me. I do no know which one is the WIFI IC chip. so I have no ideal yet.
The audio is controled by MT 6320.


----------



## so_ang (Nov 11, 2013)

hkice said:


> I ruined the WIFI  and Bluetooth while I took the phone apart trying to fix the speaker.
> 
> And I could not get the VCOM port for flashing ROM, The port ony ok for about 10 seconds and then gone. so it is almost a brick  now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think U need to try wth other USB port or Cable 
I flash wthmy PC hav 3 usb port but it can detect only one ...
May b U need to in stall some driver thn can detect it .....


----------



## so_ang (Nov 14, 2013)

Now try MIUI Roms V.5
Really love it ....


----------



## Tt0b1 (Nov 14, 2013)

so_ang said:


> Now try MIUI Roms V.5
> Really love it ....

Click to collapse



But there's that bug that won't allow you to have a PIN for you SIM card, otherwhise it will crash.. Or is it fixed now? There has been no update on needrom for a long time & I'm confused by the russian board..  

Due to GPS & Wifi problems, and because my backcover starts breaking at the edges I think I will switch to another phone soon.. I really like the Jiayu G5.. But it's not yet available


----------



## so_ang (Nov 15, 2013)

Some screenshot from MIUI V.5 beta 
This rom still hav bug ....
Some app I use to run in Custom Rom cant run on MIUI Rom
I wish the Developer will make new version wth KITKAT Base Rom

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------




hkice said:


> I ruined the WIFI  and Bluetooth while I took the phone apart trying to fix the speaker.
> 
> And I could not get the VCOM port for flashing ROM, The port ony ok for about 10 seconds and then gone. so it is almost a brick  now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already sent to fix by electronic professional shop & Already solve sound problem ...
He said it ic & MainBoard problem bcoz it really low quality chip & IC bla...aaa
He advice me no need fix again if hav same problem it lost time& money.....


----------



## lok9a (Jan 13, 2014)

I tried this MIUI rom, but found the dual 3G sim is not working, this rom only provide 1 slot 3G, 1 slot 2G
and for 3G, it keep jumping between H and H+, and the connection is very poor, always disconnect
it is much stable on the 2G slot with 2G network, but very very slow as it is 2G only. if any patch can fix this?


----------



## lint2 (Jan 14, 2014)

lok9a said:


> I tried this MIUI rom, but found the dual 3G sim is not working, this rom only provide 1 slot 3G, 1 slot 2G
> and for 3G, it keep jumping between H and H+, and the connection is very poor, always disconnect
> it is much stable on the 2G slot with 2G network, but very very slow as it is 2G only. if any patch can fix this?

Click to collapse



Gotta say to you: I have this phone since may/2013 and it is a lovely phone. BUT it's near impossible to make it work on 3G.

Very often my phone picks up a 3G/HSDPA network and in about one or two minutes after it just loses its signal, often disconnecting me from the operator at all (can't even receive phone calls).

If you make android use only 2G, internet works at all times and you don't get disconnected, but it's 2G/EDGE, terribly slow.

My operator is 2100mhz for 3G, which people claim is the only known-for-sure frequency accepted for it, but I do really doubt it. Dialing that large number that takes you to the band selection won't show me any number bigger than 2000.


----------



## henkpeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Star S5 in the mail, while I'm in the process of removing all chinese bloatware, I'm hitting a wall here. To remove baidu I need root (which i want anyway, actually), but I can't seem to boot into cwm-recovery after creating my own with smart phone flash tools and mtk droid root & tools. None of the other options listed online work either! Is there a secret button combination or something to get into recovery or does smart phone flash tools SAY it flashed the boot.img and recovery.img but doesn't it actually do it?
Pressing vol+ and power, then when green android pops up on screen releasing power but holding vol+ doesn't work (it just continues to boot regularly)!

Edit: ninonirvana's solution below worked to get into CWM.. however, flashing the superuser-binary doesn't work on android 4.2 and up. I had to use SuperSU, everything works now!


----------



## so_ang (Jan 20, 2014)

Already try many ROMS but my 850 3G cant work anymore ....
Then just use only EDGE data connection ....


----------



## bzs7 (Jan 24, 2014)

*STAR  S5A+*

Hi there,

I bought a Star S5 phone from Amazon. I had one before, but I sent it back because the camera didn't work. They couldn't send me a replacement so I ordered one from a different company. What I have got is a Star s5a+. What is that? it has an MTK6582 processor not 6589 and it has android 4.2.2. But the menu looks rubbish. Can somebody help me if it is better or worse than the normal S5? thanks a lot,
Zsolt


----------



## so_ang (Jan 28, 2014)

bzs7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought a Star S5 phone from Amazon. I had one before, but I sent it back because the camera didn't work. They couldn't send me a replacement so I ordered one from a different company. What I have got is a Star s5a+. What is that? it has an MTK6582 processor not 6589 and it has android 4.2.2. But the menu looks rubbish. Can somebody help me if it is better or worse than the normal S5? thanks a lot,
> Zsolt

Click to collapse



Chinese Phone in one model it hav many spec from many factory ....
Really dnt knw about spec
If U wnt to make sure your phone spec 
U need to use some app like Antutu to check it


----------



## bh4714 (May 9, 2014)

*Back battery cover replacement for Star S5 butterfly*

Hi, Does anyone know where to get a replacement cover from. I've tried google search and the websites that list it show it as sold out. Thanks


----------



## so_ang (May 10, 2014)

bh4714 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know where to get a replacement cover from. I've tried google search and the websites that list it show it as sold out. Thanks

Click to collapse



If You want back cover can search in eBay? 
If other part may be in Aliexpress...


----------



## mdoooostm (Aug 21, 2014)

Touch doesn't work in some pixels and also when tap somewhere it acts somewhere else
I have an star s5(mtk6859). I tried to use a twrp recovery (attached recovery) that was for another device (with lower resolution) and when I boot in the recovery, right side of my screen started to becoming white. after that I came back to my previous recovery and turned my phone on but my touch did not work, it works only in a limited area of my screen and when you touch somewhere it act in somewhere else.
I try some roms and recoveries (that it tested them before and they didn't have any problem) but it did not help and also tried official rom and does not change anything.

plz help me. I don't know what to do.


----------



## georbe (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have just rooted the Star G9000 with the MTK6592 chip.
Here is the thread on this forum:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/tutor-how-to-root-star-g9000-galaxy-s5-t2913488


----------



## itoklanos (Apr 19, 2015)

*Star S5 Butterfly - brick?*

Hi,
I have received a Star S5 MTK6589 and it is stuck in the boot - it shows the android image for some time and then it restarts...doing that in a loop.
This is what I have tried:
1. Drivers
I have installed the drivers without battery (the preloader MTK drivers). 
I cannot install the drivers with battery. Note that I have Disabled the SDE for Win7. The phone is connecting and disconnecting if SP Flash Tool is not doing something.

2. Flashing ROM
I have used SP Flash Tools and installed "yuly_recovery" but I cannot go to recovery....is there any combination of buttons? I have tried Power+Volum (both + and -) with no success!
My second attempt was to install again the original ROM - used MP_mt89_v9_c05s5_pulid_jb2_sw_20130515-101500_taoshuizhen_PC from Needrom website, but I get the S_FT_DOWNLOAD_FAIL (4008) error!

I know that is not an actual device...but I want to see the Star S5 up and running again! Please help!!

Thanks!


----------



## Tt0b1 (Apr 21, 2015)

itoklanos said:


> Hi,
> I have received a Star S5 MTK6589 and it is stuck in the boot - it shows the android image for some time and then it restarts...doing that in a loop.
> This is what I have tried:
> 1. Drivers
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

it's been some time that I messed with my S5.. but there was some trick to go into recovery.. I don't exactly remember, but I think it involved removing the battery, connecting it to usb (with battery removed) while keeping vol+ or vol- pressed.. Something like that, give it some shots, maybe it works.. 

As for the flash tool error, you should try with different drivers, different flashtool versions and different roms.. There will eventually be a combination that works..


----------



## itoklanos (Apr 21, 2015)

*Memory test also gives the same error 4008!*

I have done the memory test and the result is the same!

I will try to charge somehow my battery and try to see if it works with it!

Thanks for the reply. If you have other suggestions for me....hope that the EMMC and NAND Flash are not broken!


----------

